# Big Brother Season 15 Live Feed and After Dark Discussion (SPOILERS)



## Shaunnick

Let's get this rolling!

Noms are Candice and Jesse.

There seem to be two major alliances in the house, one with all boys and one with all girls. More details coming as I get caught up.


----------



## Waldorf

I was worried when David said, "Man that --- can not be m--- ---- ---- if I ---." But then Aaryn reassured him by saying, "--- ---- in the ---- ---- monkeys --- --- --- bathroom." So I guess all is well.

-TVGN "After Dark" viewer


----------



## bryhamm

Shaunnick said:


> Let's get this rolling!
> 
> *Noms are Candice and Jesse.*
> 
> There seem to be two major alliances in the house, one with all boys and one with all girls. More details coming as I get caught up.


I thought there was a rumor that there would be 3 people nominated each week.


----------



## SoBelle0

TVGN "After Dark" does not sound good, eh?

I forgot to check it out... but, based on the above, I don't think I'm interested.


----------



## SoBelle0

bryhamm said:


> I thought there was a rumor that there would be 3 people nominated each week.


There is - America will pick a BB-MVP each week, and that person will silently, behind closed doors, select the third nom. None of the other contestants will even know who was given the power each week. Unless, of course, the person in power chooses to tell them.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

bryhamm said:


> I thought there was a rumor that there would be 3 people nominated each week.


It's not a rumor. Julie stated it as fact during the premiere.


----------



## Jstkiddn

SoBelle0 said:


> TVGN "After Dark" does not sound good, eh?
> 
> I forgot to check it out... but, based on the above, I don't think I'm interested.


Even if they didn't edit the language, it would still be annoying to watch because it's nothing but a blurry little box up above the scrolling tv listings. :down: Horrible picture!


----------



## Shaunnick

bryhamm said:


> I thought there was a rumor that there would be 3 people nominated each week.





SoBelle0 said:


> There is - America will pick a BB-MVP each week, and that person will silently, behind closed doors, select the third nom. None of the other contestants will even know who was given the power each week. Unless, of course, the person in power chooses to tell them.


3rd nom has not been identified yet. The MVP voting period closed last night.


----------



## bryhamm

SoBelle0 said:


> There is - America will pick a BB-MVP each week, and that person will silently, behind closed doors, select the third nom. None of the other contestants will even know who was given the power each week. Unless, of course, the person in power chooses to tell them.


Ah, thanks. Haven't watched the first ep yet, so didn't know about this.


----------



## DancnDude

I think the new Have Not room is funny:
http://twitpic.com/cze4yx


----------



## Waldorf

Jstkiddn said:


> Even if they didn't edit the language, it would still be annoying to watch because it's nothing but a blurry little box up above the scrolling tv listings. :down: Horrible picture!


On DirecTV channel 273, it's full screen SD. It's quite challenging to put together conversations with all the audio drop-outs. Not sure what they'll do if there's any nudity, but I noticed the program guide lists it as TV-14.

They're certainly getting an earful on their facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/TVGN


----------



## NorthAlabama

how greedy can one show get? 

first, they refuse to upgrade to hd after other shows converted over a decade ago. then, they farm out their crappy sd picture to tvgn, who reduces it to a blip on the screen, making an already bad picture unwatchable, adding equally crappy audio.

they must be planning on this being the last season, or they'd spend some money to keep what little audience they have left.

unforgivable.


----------



## realityboy

The listings are only on in some places. Here it is full SD with no listings. I think it's more about CBS getting viewers for TVGN than anything else. They just bought it this year. I see repeats of Young and the Restless have been moved there from SoapNet as well.


----------



## jjd_87

NorthAlabama said:


> how greedy can one show get?
> 
> first, they refuse to upgrade to hd after other shows converted over a decade ago. then, they farm out their crappy sd picture to tvgn, who reduces it to a blip on the screen, making an already bad picture unwatchable, adding equally crappy audio.
> 
> they must be planning on this being the last season, or they'd spend some money to keep what little audience they have left.
> 
> unforgivable.


Thats what I thought when I saw they hadn't upgraded to HD last year, but why do such a drastic make over of the house and plan the longest season in BB history if your canceling the show?


----------



## NorthAlabama

jjd_87 said:


> Thats what I thought when I saw they hadn't upgraded to HD last year, but why do such a drastic make over of the house and plan the longest season in BB history if your canceling the show?


i see your reasoning, but even with a few extensive changes, they revamp the house each season. i think the longer season, combined with the big remodel, the mvp nominee, and switching the live feeds to cbs.com at a cheaper cost, are all feeble attempts at keeping the audience interested without spending real bucks on upgrading the show, which they know they should do.


----------



## Ment

woah the TVGN pq is crappy even by SD standards. Upconverted SHO is 100x better.

Aaryn reminds me a bit of Dani when she was whining about people getting into the house who don't know the game rules.


----------



## andyw715

The whole non HD thing _is_ the real social experiment.

To see how many people will still tune in for programming even if it's still not in HD.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> woah the TVGN pq is crappy even by SD standards. Upconverted SHO is 100x better.


you're right, and the uncensored audio on sho was much more fun!


----------



## Shaunnick

Ok after skimming the feeds and using some help from Joker Forums, here is what I got so far:

Identified alliances

The girls alliance seems to have fallen apart leaving

Aeryn
Ginamarie
Kaitlyn
Amanda

The guys call them blondterage (say it like entourage), which is only half accurate

guys calling themselves the MC (Moving Company) - I guess because they are going to move people out of the BB house

Nick
Howard
McCrae
Spencer
Jeremy

Amanda and McCrae seem to be aligned with Jeremy and Kaitlyn, but no alliance name



David and Aeryn are very flirty cuddly

Jesse and Kaitlyn are in a showmance triangle with jeremy

McCrae and Amanda are close

No one likes Helen, she is not really socializing well with anyone outside of Elissa

Elissa apparently has already caused several fights, plus the suspicion of many is that she is Rachel's sister. No one knows this for sure, although suspicions are heavy. Many are gunning to back door her.

Very little of either Helen or Elissa on cams so far

Andy seems to get along with everyone (shocker)

Judd is... really nothing to add here

Candice and Jesse are having emotional breakdowns over being nominated

The "alliances" are so far weak as everyone in an alliance spends little time scheming with their alliance. We'll see how this goes going forward.


----------



## NorthAlabama

elissa won mvp, is planning strategy with some, and denying is to others. i wonder if she is safe from eviction by winning?


----------



## Donbadabon

No. Since MVP is a secret, the person voted MVP can still be nominated and evicted.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Donbadabon said:


> No. Since MVP is a secret, the person voted MVP can still be nominated and evicted.


So the MVP places a third on the block but they can still be used as a replacement should one of the three have the veto used on them.

Right? Hard to keep this all straight in my mind.


----------



## Donbadabon

The only difference between an MVP and a regular player is that the MVP gets to put someone up on the block in secret.

They themselves could be on the block at any time, and could go home at any time. Just like the non-MVP players. They have no immunity.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jstkiddn said:


> So the MVP places a third on the block but they can still be used as a replacement should one of the three have the veto used on them.
> 
> Right? Hard to keep this all straight in my mind.


well, after listening to hg on the feeds, maybe. a couple of hg have suggested that if the mvp nominee is taken down by pov, the mvp picks the replacement (not the hoh). if that's true, it gives a tremendous additional power to the mvp.

also, if it's true, i wonder how bb will handle the announcement of the pov replacement mvp nom? will everyone have to wait until a round of drs so it's kept anonymous, or does the mvp have to anticipate the possibility and pick two noms up front, just in case? interesting.


----------



## Ment

Don't understand the McCrae/Amanda connection but she wants some of it..

Jeremy and Kaitlin were getting hot and heavy under nightvision. If either of them wins HOH lookout. 

Elissa is much like her sis, emotional. Did she really lie to Jeremy and say her actual sister is supermodel Gisele Bundchen. lol


----------



## Jstkiddn

Ment said:


> Elissa is much like her sis, emotional. Did she really lie to Jeremy and say her actual sister is supermodel Gisele Bundchen. lol


From what I've read she was making a joke but the story was later passed around as if she were serious.


----------



## Shaunnick

Paranoia and drama starting to pick up in the house.

Elissa (rachel's sister) got MVP afterall and put up david. Many people suspect correctly that she is the mvp but do not understand her reasoning on David as a choice for the block.

Elissa has told McCrae that she is MVP, which he shared with Amanda.

David confronted Elissa about being MVP and putting him on the block (On suspicions only) and Elissa denied it. Aeryn then flipped out on David for talking to Elissa

Amanda seems to be all over MCCrae. No idea what her game is. Could be a budding showmance or she is playing him. She seems to be in on a lot of his decisions. She sleeps in the HOH bed with him at night. Jessie is laying low and doing all the cleaning in the house. Probably the best startegy as Candice and Elissa are getting the focus of who people want to see go home. 

POV took place and McCrae won. As of right now it looks like he will use it to backdoor Elissa.

Kaitlin and Jeremy do a lot of fooling around under the blankets. Uncertain if they have done the nasty.


----------



## SoBelle0

Thanks for these updates and insights! I hate to love them, but I sure do! 

Interesting that Elissa told people she's the MVP. Why would she do that? Was she trying to get into someone's alliance?


----------



## Shaunnick

SoBelle0 said:


> Thanks for these updates and insights! I hate to love them, but I sure do!
> 
> Interesting that Elissa told people she's the MVP. Why would she do that? Was she trying to get into someone's alliance?


Yeah. In truth she has only told one person, McCrae. He told Amanda. So they are the only three who know for a fact she is MVP. Many in the house suspect she is Rachel's sister and have guess correctly that she is MVP.

She is desperate to join anyone but McCrae wants to do the will of the house to keep his hands clean. So he will likely take someone off the block and put Elissa up. In some conversations with Amanda McCrae seems like he pity's Elissa and would not be opposed to working with her, but Amanda has McCrae doing Amanda's bidding.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Shaunnick said:


> ...McCrae wants to do the will of the house to keep his hands clean. So he will likely take someone off the block and put Elissa up.


yeah, looks like that's the plan now, but there's been talk of taking out david this week, even after elissa goes on the block.

at first glance, david appears more physically and socially dominant than elissa, but she has the online votes locked up for mvp (thanks to rachel???). this week could get interesting.


----------



## Ment

Shaunnick said:


> Amanda seems to be all over MCCrae. No idea what her game is. Could be a budding showmance or she is playing him. She seems to be in on a lot of his decisions. She sleeps in the HOH bed with him at night.


Watching them more. McCrae and Amanda have similar humor styles. They enjoy verbally jabbing each other in the 'pulling pigtails' sort of way. Its entertaining.


----------



## MikeekiM

As others have said, I don't have the patience to watch BBAD anymore... They need to move it back to Showtime...

It's not that I love swearing... I just can't stand all the editing and muting in mid-sentence... It's irritating and unwatchable...


----------



## peacebringer

FYI- according to updates they will put Elissa up but they now are intending to vote out David


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Amanda is pulling out all the stops. Or at least one.


----------



## Ment

Mccrae must be eunuch how can he lay right next to her while that's going on.


----------



## NorthAlabama

maybe the thoughts of winning a half million are suppressing his desires?


----------



## Ment

NorthAlabama said:


> maybe the thoughts of winning a half million are suppressing his desires?


yeah he must be rubbing bills the whole time..


----------



## Ment

McCrae couldn't hold off (1:11 cam1 for the after pillow talk) but I doubt they mention it on the show. BB is such a prude these days.


----------



## Shaunnick

Ruh roh.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/01/big-brother-racist_n_3529903.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003

Aeryn and GinaMarie get called out on their bigotry.


----------



## Ment

Aaryn is really a whining PITA, tho BB is giving her a good edit for the broadcast show. I thought she was going to play the sweet Southern Belle role but she decided Mean Girl was more fitting. I want to like GM but then she does things that remind me thats a guy in a girls body.


----------



## Waldorf

> Mon 12:36 PM BBT	Aaryn says that David and Jeremy are the only options for her and Kaitlin to be in a showmance with. She calls Nick a "popsicle slammer".


Is that supposed to be a derogatory term for a homosexual? I don't really get that vibe from Nick.


----------



## Ment

Waldorf said:


> Is that supposed to be a derogatory term for a homosexual? I don't really get that vibe from Nick.


Nick has a metro-sexual hipster vibe but that could be said of many guys from cities. Several people have mentioned he doesn't really engage girls on a flirting level but perhaps he just has a different game strategy.


----------



## Ment

So Aaryn gave the 'its you not me' speech to David lol, the girl is queen of navel gazing.

Elissa is a BB zombie..everyone she talks to is approached like she's a scientist and they are collection of aliens...no social game whatsoever.


----------



## rahnbo

Tried watching this again since initially is was so messed up with the censoring. Now they have tons of commercials even though they seem more accurate with the censoring. It seems a little too accurate really not to be on a fairly large delay and for the life of me I can't figure out why saying the F word is so bad compared to the other things they say. The little game they had tossing around a ball and coming up with dirty phrases alphabetically...pretty much totally uncensored and was certainly more obscene than the F word.


----------



## Ment

record while I'm doing something else and then jump in an hour into it to fast fwd thru the commercials and stupid stuff like charades and games.

Look fwd to Blondterage meltdown after David gets put up. GM was on the edge of DORing last night.


----------



## Bob Coxner

rahnbo said:


> Tried watching this again since initially is was so messed up with the censoring. Now they have tons of commercials even though they seem more accurate with the censoring. It seems a little too accurate really not to be on a fairly large delay and for the life of me I can't figure out why saying the F word is so bad compared to the other things they say. The little game they had tossing around a ball and coming up with dirty phrases alphabetically...pretty much totally uncensored and was certainly more obscene than the F word.


I read elsewhere that it's on a 5 minute delay. I haven't been watching but there's usually a clock in the kitchen, so you could check it with that.


----------



## rahnbo

Assuming nobody has messed with the clock either to deceive us or the HG or the HG messing around with each other.


----------



## rahnbo

Shaunnick said:


> Ruh roh.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/01/big-brother-racist_n_3529903.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003
> 
> Aeryn and GinaMarie get called out on their bigotry.


http://www.tmz.com/2013/07/02/cbs-big-brother-racist-house-guests-offensive/


----------



## bryhamm

Ment said:


> record while I'm doing something else and then jump in an hour into it to fast fwd thru the commercials and stupid stuff like charades and games.
> 
> Look fwd to Blondterage meltdown after David gets put up. *GM was on the edge of DORing last night.*


why?


----------



## Shaunnick

bryhamm said:


> why?


For whatever reason BB Production took her clothes. No one in the house has discussed why.


----------



## Donbadabon

Aaryn has been dropped by her modeling agency:

http://www.tmz.com/2013/07/03/big-brother-aaryn-gries-modeling-agency-zephyr/

Gries has been under fire for referring to a gay houseguest as a "queer" ... AND for telling an Asian-American houseguest to "shut up and go and make some rice" ... AND for saying racist stuff about black people.

When referring to a black contestant, Aaryn said "Be careful what you say in the dark, you might not be able to see that b*tch."


----------



## Shaunnick

Spencer has been spewing a lot of stuff, also, mostly about Andy being gay. He has repeatedly referred to Andy as that *** and Kermit the ***.

Oh and Jeremy calls every woman in the house that *****.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Shaunnick said:


> For whatever reason BB Production took her clothes. No one in the house has discussed why.


yes, and i think it was more than just clothes - she was complaining about them taking make up, nail polish, her curling iron, etc.

but almost every other woman in the house immediately offered to help her, so i think she's just complaining and threatening to self evict to gain sympathy from others.


----------



## Shaunnick

Howard just earned a lot of respect from me. He told Helen he is aware of the racial slurs being thrown but is keeping his head down and not letting emotions get him because he is there to play the game and win.


----------



## vertigo235

Shaunnick said:


> Howard just earned a lot of respect from me. He told Helen he is aware of the racial slurs being thrown but is keeping his head down and not letting emotions get him because he is there to play the game and win.


MVP! MVP! MVP!


----------



## Ment

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, and i think it was more than just clothes - she was complaining about them taking make up, nail polish, her curling iron, etc.
> 
> but almost every other woman in the house immediately offered to help her, so i think she's just complaining and threatening to self evict to gain sympathy from others.


There was speculation there were labeling issues or that she had alot of counterfeit stuff and was open to the live viewing audience that she brought it into the house. The confiscation was to determine what was the genuine articles. Expect she'll get some of it back.

They need to confiscate her hair. Her extensions were taken out and now the rest of her head is a rats nest.


----------



## hefe

So far, the most uniformly unlikable cast I can recall.


----------



## Ment

Donbadabon said:


> Aaryn has been dropped by her modeling agency:
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2013/07/03/big-brother-aaryn-gries-modeling-agency-zephyr/
> 
> Gries has been under fire for referring to a gay houseguest as a "queer" ... AND for telling an Asian-American houseguest to "shut up and go and make some rice" ... AND for saying racist stuff about black people.
> 
> When referring to a black contestant, Aaryn said "Be careful what you say in the dark, you might not be able to see that b*tch."


GM got fired from her pageant job East Coast USA Pageant for the same issues. No you did not win BB, no you don't have a job to come back too..


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> GM got fired from her pageant job East Coast USA Pageant for the same issues. No you did not win BB, no you don't have a job to come back too..


her karma ran over her dogma...


----------



## Ment

Jeremy and Aaryn win HOH. Elissa going up on the block again! Wonder if Aaryn will wise up and find out about the MC.

They won by switching cups..not pouring. Rules violation but this is BB.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I always dislike the online hate mob more than the haters in the house.


----------



## Ment

Aaryn is the HOH. Trying to figure out the votes on how David got the boot. If she's smart (probably not) she'll figure Jeremy had a hand in it.


----------



## vertigo235

Ment said:


> Aaryn is the HOH. Trying to figure out the votes on how David got the boot. If she's smart (probably not) she'll figure Jeremy had a hand in it.


But he didn't though, he voted for Ellisa


----------



## Ment

vertigo235 said:


> But he didn't though, he voted for Ellisa


Only to keep his hands clean. Spencer is the key. The girls HAVE to figure out their connection if they want to stay and not get 'moved' out.


----------



## Shaunnick

Nothing new here, just more of the same. Discusses the guys and their misogyny, and more racist comments from the girls about Helen from yesterday.

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2013/07/big-brother-15-dont-overlook-the-misogyny.html


----------



## Shaunnick

On a funnier note, there is a major misinformation campaign in play right now by the MC and the floaters (basically everyone who voted out David) to confuse the hell out of the people ho voted out Elissa. The upshot is, if it makes it to TV it should be some entertaining TV into who voted for who.


----------



## bryhamm

Might actually be out. While I like the twist of the MVP and how that can screw things up, I don't like that America chooses. No way to know if it is truly who America voted for. The editing can skew how people are perceived.

Add to this the "cheating" that supposedly went on in regards to the past HOH comp and I am close to bailing on this.


----------



## GoPackGo

bryhamm said:


> Might actually be out. While I like the twist of the MVP and how that can screw things up, I don't like that America chooses. No way to know if it is truly who America voted for. The editing can skew how people are perceived.
> 
> Add to this the "cheating" that supposedly went on in regards to the past HOH comp and I am close to bailing on this.


Maybe I'm naive, but I don't think there is anyway CBS would award the MVP to anyone who didn't actually receive the most votes. They're charging a buck a text, so surely the whole process has some oversight, right?


----------



## NorthAlabama

GoPackGo said:


> Maybe I'm naive, but I don't think there is anyway CBS would award the MVP to anyone who didn't actually receive the most votes.


some people seem to forget that bb is aired on broadcast tv, and therefore subject to the rules and regulations of the fcc. if they rigged any part of the game, they would be fined and/or shut down for good.

due to cbs and endemol contractual obligations, both inside and outside the house, i suspect they do everything they can to avoid crossing the fcc, inviting a lawsuit, or asking for any negative publicity regarding deception. that would not only permanently tarnish their reputations, but would ultimately end a successful show, and open both companies up to a heap of unwanted trouble from many different directions. it's simply not worth it.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

There was a Survivor lawsuit some time ago where it was ruled that reality shows are not subject to gameshow regulations. Also, the fine print on the CBS website gives them the right to reject any vote for any reason.


----------



## bryhamm

Fool Me Twice said:


> There was a Survivor lawsuit some time ago where it was ruled that reality shows are not subject to gameshow regulations. Also, the fine print on the CBS website gives them the right to reject any vote for any reason.


1000 times this. It is not classified as a game show and thus does not have to follow those regulations.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> ...the fine print on the CBS website gives them the right to reject any vote for any reason.


reject, not alter.



bryhamm said:


> It is not classified as a game show and thus does not have to follow those regulations.


game show regulations are not the only tools available if there actually was wrong doing.


----------



## vertigo235

bryhamm said:


> 1000 times this. It is not classified as a game show and thus does not have to follow those regulations.


which of course is unfortunate


----------



## WhiskeyTango

NorthAlabama said:


> reject, not alter.


Either way they achieve the same goal. If player A has the most votes but producers want player B to win, they just reject enough of player A's votes to push player B to the top spot.


----------



## Waldorf

Yowza... some NSFW action last night.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xcnXNQeHuc[/media]

Also around midnight, it sounds like Jeremy and Kaitlin's relationship progressed.


----------



## Ment

Amanda is out there sometimes. It reflects in her play, not disciplined. More NSFW between Jer and Kait but that is going to be most nights when they have time alone these days.


----------



## NorthAlabama

WhiskeyTango said:


> Either way they achieve the same goal. If player A has the most votes but producers want player B to win, they just reject enough of player A's votes to push player B to the top spot.


ok, let's say you're right, the votes are fixed, and the producers are altering votes just to give viewers the illusion of participating without influencing the outcome.

why do you watch? why would anyone watch? and why would anyone try out to be on the show? if you really believe it's true, and watch anyway, why complain?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

NorthAlabama said:


> ok, let's say you're right, the votes are fixed, and the producers are altering votes just to give viewers the illusion of participating without influencing the outcome.
> 
> why do you watch? why would anyone watch? and why would anyone try out to be on the show? if you really believe it's true, and watch anyway, why complain?


Where did I complain? I watch because I like the show. I really don't care if the producers are fixing votes. We all know they try to direct the drama in the house via the diary room. It's part of the show.

BTW, I didn't say that they ARE fixing votes, just that they could based on the language used on the website.


----------



## Shaunnick

Jeremy was the MVP nom. He won Veto and took himself off the block. The MVP (Elissa) replaced him with Nick.

So Either Helen gets screwed this week, Elissa gets tossed because the MC can't pull it together, or Nick goes home and I think the MC falls apart (McCrae hooking up with Amanda and Elissa, Howard, Spencer, and Jeremy forming a new MC).

The last half of that sentence is speculation on my part. I would be willing to bet money Helen goes home.


----------



## Ment

Shoulda put up Kaitlyn as replacement nom. She was already freaking about it and it would put her over the edge and Jeremy with her.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Shaunnick said:


> So Either Helen gets screwed this week, Elissa gets tossed because the MC can't pull it together, or Nick goes home and I think the MC falls apart


anything can happen in 3 days in this house, but i never imagined that elissa might have a chance. this could get interesting. my first thought was 8-3 (elisaa/nick, zero helen votes), elissa gone, mc exposed.

i like helen, and as smart as she is, her game hasn't been. mccrae might come around, and if jeremy and aaryn change their minds, helen could be gone (jeremy has a mind?).

i would love for someone in this house to finally figure out there are three nominees, not two with a perpetual pawn, and swing votes to the third nom to control the vote. maybe next week.


----------



## Waldorf

I know it's kind of beating a dead horse and everything, but this cracked me up...


----------



## DavidTigerFan

You guys heard anything recently? I miss my updates!


----------



## Ment

Jeremy created a new five person alliance of himself, Kait, Aaryn, Spencer and Howard. This will supersede the MC but the other MC members won't know about it. Not sure how solid it is at this point.

Amanda figured out the boy alliance..not all the members but that they are working together..cause Spencer has been lying to everyone and they compared notes. McCray is still lying to her about his part in it...even when Amanda made him swear on their future babies that he doesn't know anything. 

As a result Amanda is scrambling for votes to keep Elissa and vote out Nick. Right now she has Jessi, Andy, Judd, Howard(not solid) and herself. She'll use McCray to vote only if needed to break a tie so if he gets hinky it could explode things between them.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Thanks. Why isn't Joker's updated past Jul 8?


----------



## Ment

No idea. I use an app for updates and browser for live feeds and read jokers just for the discussion forums.

Oh you mean the daily summaries. Its very hit/miss on those at Jokers but the running updates always work.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

None of the MC have splintered off. As of now they will keep Nick and move forward as planned. Any other side alliances are for show--an attempt to placate those paranoid about some combination of Spencer, Howard, Jeremy, and Nick working together.

The only way Elissa stays is if 1.)Amanda breaks McCrae away from the MC or 2.) Aaryn and/or Kaitlin are convinced (by the DR or by MC stupidity) that there is an all male alliance.

There is also an outside chance that Aaryn and Kaitlin could have a spat, causing Aaryn to break away on her own.


----------



## Stylin

Just catching up on the thread.... Out of 5 cable providers of course mine would be the only one that doesn't get tvgn lol, so no reporting from me this year. Watching BB without BBAD is painful!! I have no idea what there "real" personalities are...

I read abt Aryn, Ginamarie and Spencer - would've preferred to see/hear it for myself, but doesn't look like it was edited to look worse than it was etc... Shame on them!!

@ Waldorf - pic = hilarious



NorthAlabama said:


> if you've missed any of the bigoted comments, a 12 minute youtube supercut has them all in one, convenient, disgusting video:


OMFG!! Woooowww!! I just watched this. I had no idea it was this out of control!! WOW! I'm just speechless... I'm feeling sooo sorry for the other HG's - having to sit there and here this crap, and not being able to really address it or even hearing comments being made about other HG's. Wow. How awful!

Didn't really care for Elissa, but she's def got my vote as at least she said something, as it's much better coming from her than others. Oh, I guess this is what Aryn meant by "She's the cause of a lot of arguments in the house".


----------



## Ment

Fool Me Twice said:


> None of the MC have splintered off. As of now they will keep Nick and move forward as planned. Any other side alliances are for show--an attempt to placate those paranoid about some combination of Spencer, Howard, Jeremy, and Nick working together.
> 
> The only way Elissa stays is if 1.)Amanda breaks McCrae away from the MC or 2.) Aaryn and/or Kaitlin are convinced (by the DR or by MC stupidity) that there is an all male alliance.
> 
> There is also an outside chance that Aaryn and Kaitlin could have a spat, causing Aaryn to break away on her own.


Things are a changin' stay tuned?


----------



## Jstkiddn

Ment said:


> Things are a changin' stay tuned?


If this works out the way I'm hoping it will, I cannot wait to see the look on nick and Arryn's faces!!

I can't believe I'm actually kinda liking Elissa. I *loathed* her sister and fully expected to not like her either. Surprising!


----------



## Shaunnick

Jstkiddn said:


> If this works out the way I'm hoping it will, I cannot wait to see the look on nick and Arryn's faces!!
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually kinda liking Elissa. I *loathed* her sister and fully expected to not like her either. Surprising!


Same here. The fact that Aaryn is so nasty and Elissa has been the underdog while in the house has made her a surprising fan favorite.


----------



## Shaunnick

Right now, the votes look to be lined up like this:

Evict Elissa - Jeremy, Kaitlyn, Ginamarie, Spencer, Howard, McCrae
Evict Nick - Amanda, Jessie, Candice, Andy, Judd

The alliance* to evict Nick is extemely fractious and several members may jump ship if they think others within this alliance are going to jump ship. McCrae is the real wild card. If Amanda can P-Whip him into line Elissa will stay. That is assuming Andy and/or Candice don't jump ship. Personally I hope they can pull off keeping Elissa in just to see Nick and Aaryn lose their ^%*. 

*I use that word for lack of a better term. They are not allied as a team, only allied to keep Elissa in the house.


----------



## Shaunnick

Feeds out. As it stands right now, there is hard campaigning going on in the house. Candice seems to be the weak link (along with McCrae although the folks wanting to keep Elissa don't know it) and Howard and Spencer are working hard to flip votes without giving away that is what they are up to. Everyone who is not in the MC or part of the Triangle of Thrust realize that tonight's vote is the make or break for the non aligned. It will be interesting to see how it plays out tonight. I almost want to break the news to the non feed watchers that things are pretty tense in the house right now and tonight's episode might be a great shock to some in the house.


----------



## SoBelle0

Ooooooh! I hope it is. 

I like Nick fine, and wouldn't be terribly sad to see Elissa go...
BUT - to see Aaryn and Jermy's faces when Nick is evicted would be PRICELESS! 

/Fingers crossed.

Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## Stylin

Pls keep us posted! Crossing fingers they get this right and evict Nick... But somehow I see McCrae as weak and sticking with his gang.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Shaunnick said:


> As it stands right now, there is hard campaigning going on in the house...Howard and Spencer are working hard to flip votes without giving away that is what they are up to....It will be interesting to see how it plays out tonight.


you're right, this is an unusual amount of drama for the second eviction, week two. jeremy is so sure he's running the house, and his ego is so big, i don't think he will easily agree to flip votes at the last minute, but we'll see. it would be really sad to see helen leave as a victim of last minute flips.

this is going to be a great live show!


----------



## Jstkiddn

SoBelle0 said:


> BUT - to see Aaryn and Jermy's faces when Nick is evicted would be PRICELESS!


.

I could possibly die of happiness of this were to happen! I haven't been this excited to see someone (possibly) go home since "Cappy".


----------



## nyny523

I don't get the live feeds, so the info you guys provide here is priceless!

Keep it coming - I am loving what seems to be developing!!!


----------



## gossamer88

Jstkiddn said:


> .
> 
> I could possibly die of happiness of this were to happen! I haven't been this excited to see someone (possibly) go home since "Cappy".


For me that would be Mike Booger!


----------



## brianric

nyny523 said:


> I don't get the live feeds, so the info you guys provide here is priceless!
> 
> Keep it coming - I am loving what seems to be developing!!!


Ditto


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I just read an article that said that Amanda told Arryn she needs to make a 'general apology' to the house about the things she's been saying and here was her response.



> "That's the most obnoxious, annoying thing I've ever heard," she said after Zuckerman made the suggestion.
> ...
> "I haven't said anything racist," Gries insisted.


----------



## Shaunnick

Feeds back! Spencer is freaking out. He thinks Elissa has the votes to stay. He is trying to convince Howard that nick and Jeremy are a liability and keeping Elissa is the smarter move.

Spencer's been caught in several lies and knows people will be gunning for him next week.


----------



## Shaunnick

Helen has solidified Jesse's vote, Andy has solidified Candice's vote, and SPencer wants to save his rear end. I think Elissa's chances of staying now are pretty good. Spencer and Howard got interrupted by Nick before Howard confirmed he would flip. So it is up in the air, but Spencer has dione the vote count and thinks McCrae is with Amanda, and fears if Elissa stays he goes up next week.

Got to go leave, I will check in later before show starts to see if anything else has changed, but I think tonight's episode will be awesome!


----------



## nyny523

Shaunnick said:


> Helen has solidified Jesse's vote, Andy has solidified Candice's vote, and SPencer wants to save his rear end. I think Elissa's chances of staying now are pretty good. Spencer and Howard got interrupted by Nick before Howard confirmed he would flip. So it is up in the air, but Spencer has dione the vote count and thinks McCrae is with Amanda, and fears if Elissa stays he goes up next week.
> 
> Got to go leave, I will check in later before show starts to see if anything else has changed, but I think tonight's episode will be awesome!


Thank you so much for the updates!!! :up:


----------



## Stylin

Ditto! Thks much!


----------



## verdugan

Thanks from me too.

I might actually watch this episode without having to FF.


----------



## Ment

It will be glorious if this works and Nick goes. Aaryn's face will go into reverse and Jer's cap might blow off his head. Actually kinda worried about GM dropping after this, she's not the most stable one in her group and has issues with eating disorder which she confessed to Nick. You never see her eat main meals with the group.


----------



## Shaunnick

Ok. So now Spencer is trying to lock down MCCRAE's vote against Nick. McCrae is saying he wants to throw a mercy vote to Nick though by voting Elissa out. So I don't know if McCrae is serious or if he is trying to cover his rear. Howard is also shakey on keeping the MC together. He is loyal to Spencer, but other than that would not feel bad if MC separated. 

Howard does not trust Amanda.
Amanda does not trust Howard or Spencer.
McCrae listened to Fox Mulder and trusts no one.

Aaryn, Kaitlyn, and Jeremy keep cornering people and telling them they had better vote Elissa if they know what is good for them.

Helen and Elissa have been studying all day today for the HOH comp(it is a trivia comp that the houseguests have already been given clues for). Others have been studying but not with the intensity that these two have.

I honestly don't know what is going to happen now. There are only two things that are certain. Aaryn is certain Elissa is going home and Nick is certain he is safe. Except that those two things are not certain. 

At this point I guess we will just wait and see. 2 hours to go.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I stand corrected. Seems like a dumb move for Howard and Spencer. And too bad for Nick. He seems to have the stuff to be a good player. 

I wonder how man MVP noms will end up going home by the end of this thing.


----------



## Stylin

Awesome Ep tonight! Nick's face was priceless!! I love a BB blindside. Wish it wasn't him as I think he wouldve been a good/fun player, but o well.

YAYYYYY HELEN!!!!! Sooo happy she got HOH! ... But wish it wasn't on a math ques. The irony. Aryn is gonna have fun with that.


----------



## Ment

BBAD and feeds tonight are going to be awesome sauce!


----------



## Shaunnick

So far nothing crazy. The Triangle of Thrust and Ginamarie are still in shock. Jeremy at least had the good manners to congratulate Helen, and is otherwise staying away from Elissa.

Ginamarie is still sobbing.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Shaunnick said:


> Ginamarie is still sobbing.


I just do not get this! How long have these people known each other?


----------



## Shaunnick

Jstkiddn said:


> I just do not get this! How long have these people known each other?


I think this day 19.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Shaunnick said:


> I think this day 19.


Exactly.


----------



## Shaunnick

Only real tidbit to report: Howard is trying to lay the vote he cast on Jesse. This has already caused a minor headache in the house.


----------



## Ment

GM is going to need an IV...


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> GM is going to need an IV...


yeah, i hope they packed extra meds for the aftermath of tonight's vote.


----------



## verdugan

BB, you keep this up and I'll keep watching even if you're the last program on TV in SD!


----------



## Bob Coxner

I don't get the feeds but on Jokers they're saying that GM is still sobbing, 2:30 hours after the eviction. She's carrying around Nick's Chapstick like it was a saintly relic.


----------



## Ment

Bob Coxner said:


> I don't get the feeds but on Jokers they're saying that GM is still sobbing, 2:30 hours after the eviction. She's carrying around Nick's Chapstick like it was a saintly relic.


She was sobbing and blowing her nose into his shorts before that. Keep it and sell on Ebay!!


----------



## Ment

The Bedroom Wars is what tonights about. Yikers. Howard holding his reactions to all the racial stuff during this season is about to break and tear someones head off. He literally cried while praying to hold his temper in. Feel sorry for the dude.


----------



## Shaunnick

Soooooo

I guess Aaryn flipped Candice mattress, just to be a *****.

Below is what follows. Aaryn really is gunning for most hated villain.

I tried to learn how to sue the Y Tag feature and failed. Here is the youtube link:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=infdHauhQ4A&feature=youtu.be[/media]


----------



## vertigo235

Shaunnick said:


> Soooooo
> 
> I guess Aaryn flipped Candice mattress, just to be a *****.
> 
> Below is what follows. Aaryn really is gunning for most hated villain.
> 
> I tried to learn how to sue the Y Tag feature and failed. Here is the youtube link:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=infdHauhQ4A&feature=youtu.be[/media]


argh, that is SOOO disapointing

I've never voted for anything Big Brother before, but I just went to the site and put 10 votes in for Howard as MVP


----------



## Jolt

I cant believe BB is letting all the racism continue. Im white and im offended by it all. Its almost ruining the season for me. I think blondie is lucky Howard has some self control but it is limited and if she wants to continue breathing she needs to shut it.


----------



## Waldorf

This all makes me a sad panda. 

A little while after the Candace fight, Amanda came in to clear the air. First 6 minutes of this video is them laying into Jessie, then Amanda comes in. There's lots of censoring/cutting to the fish tank but things were really tense.

http://www.rickey.org/big-brother-15-aaryn-vs-amanda-fight-video/


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jolt said:


> I cant believe BB is letting all the racism continue.


what's been said and done by aaryn, gm, kaitlin, and spencer, is inexcusable and disgusting. but if howard, candice, helen, and andy don't respectfully address the comments and behaviors as they surface, and request they stop, why is that the fault of bb?

i don't think confrontation would change aaryn's behavior, but it might have an impact on the others. if you choose to let it continue without addressing it in a responsible manner, why should you expect it anything to change? either way, it's not the responsibility of bb to address offensive language in the house, unless it escalates to the level of threatening a hg.

production and cbs can only control what airs on national tv, and the national audience clearly indicated they wanted to see the behavior on air, not have it limited to the live feeds.


----------



## vertigo235

I understand what you're saying about "respectfully" addressing the comments, but that only works when there is respect both ways.

After watching that video above, it's very clear that Howard is having trouble containing his anger. He knows it is best to just remove himself from the situation, probably because he knows that if he tries to "respectfully" address it with Aaryn, she will simply escalate it and push him further. That could lead to something very bad.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Evel Dick got away with much worse. And they even turned him into a hero. CBS is loving evil Aaryn.


----------



## vertigo235

Fool Me Twice said:


> Evel Dick got away with much worse. And they even turned him into a hero. CBS is loving evil Aaryn.


I'm not so sure, Evil and Racist are not the same thing.

Evil is like watching a train wreck, which lets be honest, can be entertaining. The racism just makes everyone except racists sick to their stomach.


----------



## DancnDude

Seems like another Colton from Survivor. Not fun to hate/watch, just sad.


----------



## loubob57

DancnDude said:


> Seems like another Colton from Survivor. Not fun to hate/watch, just sad.


I wonder how well Aaryn and Colton would get along. Seems like they'd be good friends.


----------



## Waldorf

This is tough to watch for Howard fans, but last night really took it's toll on him.

http://www.rickey.org/big-brother-15-howard-breakdown-video/


----------



## Ment

Waldorf said:


> This is tough to watch for Howard fans, but last night really took it's toll on him.
> 
> http://www.rickey.org/big-brother-15-howard-breakdown-video/


You can see the anger peek out when he said 'Get Out' to I think it was Kaitlyn opening the door to check on him. He was this close to Russelling Aaryn. The live cam view that was his face the whole time during that scene made me tear up.


----------



## Stylin

Shaunnick said:


> Soooooo
> I guess Aaryn flipped Candice mattress, just to be a *****.
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=infdHauhQ4A&feature=youtu.be[/media]


Thank you for posting the clips. I've been taking these HG's with a grain of salt, and found their ignorance mostly something to be mocked. Nothing has really "stung" me - but this clip? OUCH! I felt tears well up in my own eyes. In the same situation, I would've acted exactly as Candace did. I recognized all too well the angry/frustrated expression Howard had. Not sure I'd survive in there without a Howard.

BUT since I prefer to laugh than cry, I found humour when GinaMarie said "I'd like to see you make a fool out of yourself on television"

I'm not voting Howard for MVP until he solidifies his alliance with the Elissa side of the house.

I agree that this is 'kinda' ruining the season, but I'm also grateful that it is being exposed as it's garnered a lot of attention, which hopefully will open up discussion and self reflection. I don't feel that CBS/BB should step in. I think it's up to the HG's to figure out how to handle it - just like in real life. Amanda tried to make her aware and she wasn't having it. If Aaryn bothers the HG's things will either explode or they'll vote her out.

I was wondering if any of the HG's picked up on Julie's response, when Aaryn said something like "I'm a very open person. Everyone who is here knows a lot about me, and so does America now" and Julie responded "Yes, we ALL do".

ETA:


Waldorf said:


> This is tough to watch for Howard fans, but last night really took it's toll on him.
> http://www.rickey.org/big-brother-15-howard-breakdown-video/


. Thanks for that. I'm learning A LOT from Howard's level of self control.

As for Aaryn, she thinks as long as she doesn't use the N-word she's not racist. It'll be interesting to see if she changes since Amanda let her know how she may be portrayed on tv.
Hmm, Aaryn will get out the house, plead youth and ignorance, then go to 'rehab', make a national apology. Then become a celeb.


----------



## Waldorf

Feeds are back.. Looks like Helen put up Kaitlin and Aaryn with plans to work with Elissa (expected to get MVP again) to nominate and/or backdoor Jeremy.

Amanda has kind of been working Aaryn (since she has nobody in the house).

Have-nots I think are Amanda, McCrae, Jessie, and Judd.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The bad part about the bad guys being out of power is that the good guys are in power. Helen is insufferable in her own right.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Doesn't the HOH select the Have Nots? If so, wonder why Helen didn't select Aaryn?


----------



## verdugan

Fool Me Twice said:


> The bad part about the bad guys being out of power is that the good guys are in power. Helen is insufferable in her own right.


How so?


----------



## Ment

DR is putting blatant pressure on Helen not to put Howard on the block. BB wants to tell the story of the black man who overcame and his previous lies as part of MC are putting him at risk.


----------



## nyny523

hummingbird_206 said:


> Doesn't the HOH select the Have Nots? If so, wonder why Helen didn't select Aaryn?


No.

There was a contest and those 4 lost.


----------



## hummingbird_206

nyny523 said:


> No.
> 
> There was a contest and those 4 lost.


Thanks. I guess it changes how the Have Nots are selected? This is just my second season watching, so sorry if this is obvious and I've missed it. I thought I'd seen before there was a contest and losers were it, but then this season I thought the HOH was going to select them. I'm just a bit confused.


----------



## cherry ghost

hummingbird_206 said:


> Thanks. I guess it changes how the Have Nots are selected? This is just my second season watching, so sorry if this is obvious and I've missed it. I thought I'd seen before there was a contest and losers were it, but then this season I thought the HOH was going to select them. I'm just a bit confused.


It depends on the HOH competition. If it's a long one, like last week with the scoops and jars, the HOH winner picks.


----------



## NorthAlabama

well, here we go again - elissa is mvp for week three. this is getting really old, really fast. 

it's not that i don't like her or that i think she's a bad player, but there have been so many new developments in the past few days (trying to keep her in the house), i feel there were other players just as deserving. also, it would be nice to shake things up a bit, because it's boring when you know the winner every time.

update: she referred to one of the guys as david this morning - who was evicted a week and a half ago. wouldn't remembering the other players names be at least part of winning mvp?


----------



## Ment

NorthAlabama said:


> update: she referred to one of the guys as david this morning - who was evicted a week and a half ago. wouldn't remembering the other players names be at least part of winning mvp?


She's terrible with names, she's called Jeremy Anthony multiple times such that he is referred as such by some posters in BB forums.


----------



## Stylin

NorthAlabama said:


> well, here we go again - elissa is mvp for week three. this is getting really old, really fast.
> 
> it's not that i don't like her or that i think she's a bad player, but there have been so many new developments in the past few days (trying to keep her in the house), i feel there were other players just as deserving. also, it would be nice to shake things up a bit, because it's boring when you know the winner every time.


Naww not yet, Elissa (or Helen) the best person to have it until they get Aaryn, GM etc out. Then the game can really start and MVP will be more fun. By then ppl will have more choices on who is deserving of it.


----------



## verdugan

Ment said:


> DR is putting blatant pressure on Helen not to put Howard on the block. BB wants to tell the story of the black man who overcame and his previous lies as part of MC are putting him at risk.


I think this is wrong. If Helen wants to put him up due to his gameplay, it shouldn't matter that he's black, white, green, purple, whatever.

I've approved how the show has handled #bigotgate, but if they interfere like this, then boo hoo to them (and yes, I know they always intervene.)


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> DR is putting blatant pressure on Helen not to put Howard on the block. BB wants to tell the story of the black man who overcame and his previous lies as part of MC are putting him at risk.


he was so close to losing it thursday night after aaryn's little tirade at candice, i figure they want him to blow up on camera like chima.

either way, i don't get the impression that production is leading elissa or helen as much as the ladies are trying to read something into the dr questions that may or may not be there. the house tends to make everyone paranoid from time to time.


----------



## Waldorf

Elissa put up Spencer with MVP power. (The plan is still to backdoor Jeremy)

Kaitlin has now won POV but is scared to use it fearing they will backdoor Jeremy so they are planting seeds to feign Howard being the replacement nominee.

In reality, if Kaitlin doesn't use it, they will likely vote Aaryn out. If Kaitlin *does* use it, Helen will likely put up Jeremy.


----------



## verdugan

Waldorf said:


> Elissa put up Spencer with MVP power. (The plan is still to backdoor Jeremy)
> 
> Kaitlin has now won POV but is scared to use it fearing they will backdoor Jeremy so they are planting seeds to feign Howard being the replacement nominee.
> 
> In reality, if Kaitlin doesn't use it, they will likely vote Aaryn out. If Kaitlin *does* use it, Helen will likely put up Jeremy.


Thanks for the update. At this point I think I want Jeremy out more than I want Aaryn out.


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> Thanks for the update. At this point I think I want Jeremy out more than I want Aaryn out.


my list would include aaryn, ginamarie, and then there's spencer - possibly the most vile houseguest in bb history. i would personally pick any of those three before jeremy. when's the first double eviction?


----------



## GoPackGo

NorthAlabama said:


> my list would include aaryn, ginamarie, *and then there's spencer - possibly the most vile houseguest in bb history*. i would personally pick any of those three before jeremy. when's the first double eviction?


Interesting. I haven't watched the feeds at all, but I don't get that impression from what CBS is showing. What makes him worse than Aaryn and GM?


----------



## nyny523

GoPackGo said:


> Interesting. I haven't watched the feeds at all, but I don't get that impression from what CBS is showing. What makes him worse than Aaryn and GM?


He has spouted more racist and misogynistic language than anyone else in the house.

He is repulsive.


----------



## GoPackGo

nyny523 said:


> He has spouted more racist and misogynistic language than anyone else in the house.
> 
> He is repulsive.


That's too bad. I hope CBS starts showing that too, because people like me, who only watch the network show, aren't getting that at all.


----------



## Azlen

Spencer is also having issues with this employer.

http://www.uprr.com/newsinfo/2013/spencer_big_brother.shtml

The values represented by Spencer Clawson's comments during the Big Brother show do not at all align with Union Pacific's values. Mr. Clawson is on unpaid leave of absence while participating on Big Brother. Union Pacific does not condone his comments.

Union Pacific is acting in accordance with Collective Bargaining Agreement terms regarding Mr. Clawson.


----------



## verdugan

nyny523 said:


> He has spouted more racist and misogynistic language than anyone else in the house.
> 
> He is repulsive.


ohh, I had no idea. Then he can go.


----------



## verdugan

Azlen said:


> Spencer is also having issues with this employer.
> 
> http://www.uprr.com/newsinfo/2013/spencer_big_brother.shtml
> 
> The values represented by Spencer Clawson's comments during the Big Brother show do not at all align with Union Pacific's values. Mr. Clawson is on unpaid leave of absence while participating on Big Brother. Union Pacific does not condone his comments.
> 
> Union Pacific is acting in accordance with Collective Bargaining Agreement terms regarding Mr. Clawson.


Unlike Aaryn and Gean Marie, Spencer has a union, so nothing will happen to him.


----------



## rahnbo

I just posted this in season pass alerts but figured people here would want to know BB might run at least 1/2 hour over tonight (7/14/2013) due to golf coverage.


----------



## NorthAlabama

rahnbo said:


> I just posted this in season pass alerts but figured people here would want to know BB might run at least 1/2 hour over tonight (7/14/2013) due to golf coverage.


thanks! i just caught this myself, and would have been disappointed.


----------



## Stylin

GoPackGo said:


> Interesting. I haven't watched the feeds at all, but I don't get that impression from what CBS is showing. What makes him worse than Aaryn and GM?





nyny523 said:


> He has spouted more racist and misogynistic language than anyone else in the house.
> 
> He is repulsive.





verdugan said:


> ohh, I had no idea. Then he can go.


Me neither. I did hear him say a couple of things, but didn't know it was really bad... But Howie is totally loyal to him - what gives? Is he not aware?


----------



## Ment

Stylin said:


> Me neither. I did hear him say a couple of things, but didn't know it was really bad... But Howie is totally loyal to him - what gives? Is he not aware?


He has said much more things that women would be offended by than minorities. Not sure if Howie has heard the racially offensive stuff but he's heard for sure some of the things Spencer has said regarding women.

Spencer for example said yesterday to Judd that he bets Jessi's private parts tastes like a certain candy and that he hopes Judds gets some action before he leaves. Perhaps people who hear the things Spencer says figure he is joking vs something said in confrontation like Aaryn.


----------



## nyny523

Spencer's favorite word is the "c" word. He has used it to describe virtually every woman in the house.

Pig.


----------



## Shaunnick

Plus, Spencer tends to say several of the things he says in the company of those who would be offended (*** in front of Andy, c*** in front of the women, etc) and does so in a locker room manner. It is inappropriate, but not malicious the way Aaryn says the things she says. When Aaryn says her nasty stuff she means to insult and denigrate.


----------



## NorthAlabama

spencer made another bigoted comment last night against andy when andy kissed gm goodnight (about andy's mouth).

his bigoted remarks may or may not be made with malice, but i'd argue that they're still hurtful to anyone they're directed towards, they're uncalled for, and still do harm.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> spencer made another bigoted comment last night against andy when andy kissed gm goodnight (about andy's mouth).
> 
> his bigoted remarks may or may not be made with malice, but i'd argue that they're still hurtful to anyone they're directed towards, they're uncalled for, and still do harm.


I don't think anybody disagrees with you.

I think what Shaunnick was alluding to (Shaunnick, correct me if I'm wrong) that since only one person can go this week, Aaryn should b/c her intent is worse than Spencer's.

Both type of comments are bad and hurtful, but Aaryn's mean intent makes them worse.

That doesn't mean Spencer is a good person by any means. I hope he gets fired from his job, but I know the union will prevent it from happening.


----------



## Shaunnick

To be clear, I was responding to Stylin's last post as to why the house is not as bothered by Spencer's remarks as it is Aaryn's. I think everyone agrees that Spencer, intent not withstanding, says nasty things, but I believe the house is more forgiving because Spencer's intent is to be amusing.

I am not saying that it is amusing or that it is ok, just speculating on why the house is more upset with Aaryn than with Spencer.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Shaunnick said:


> I am not saying that it is amusing or that it is ok, just speculating on why the house is more upset with Aaryn than with Spencer.


i personally didn't read your comments that way, and i was thinking exactly the same as you.

i'm disappointed so far with the cbs broadcasts focusing primarily on aaryn, and not the overall atmosphere of bigotry coming from several other hg. hope they're not just going for the low hanging fruit by continuing the aaryn storyline, and instead take the opportunity to address the broader issues in the house.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> i personally didn't read your comments that way, and i was thinking exactly the same as you.
> .


Same here.



NorthAlabama said:


> i'm disappointed so far with the cbs broadcasts focusing primarily on aaryn, and not the overall atmosphere of bigotry coming from several other hg. hope they're not just going for the low hanging fruit by continuing the aaryn storyline, and instead take the opportunity to address the broader issues in the house.


I'm afraid that's what is going to happen.


----------



## Donbadabon

Ok, so:

Aaryn and Kaitlin are on the block.

Elissa as MVP put Spencer up.

Kaitlin won veto, and logically should take herself off the block.

So who will be the replacement? GinaMarie? Jeremy?

I'd pick GinaMarie if it were me, and then would vote off either Aaryn or GM.


----------



## MauriAnne

I wonder what it will take to get the vote split between the 3 nominees. So far, the addition of the extra nominee has just added a pawn as both evictions has had one nominee get zero votes.


----------



## nyny523

Helen wants to back door Jeremy - that was the plan all along.

So Jeremy will likely get the boot...


----------



## NorthAlabama

confirmed, kaitlin used the veto, jeremy is on the block.

it's still 3+ days until the eviction, though. are jeremy and kaitlin clever enough to get aaryn out of the house instead?


----------



## nyny523

I don't think so.

They need to get Jeremy out - he is the biggest physical threat right now (and an ******).

Plus, separating a couple is always good game.

Out of the 3, he is the obvious choice.


----------



## MauriAnne

I don't know what show it was since I just stumbled across it live, but they were interviewing Nick so I had to watch.

He said that when he was in the house, he had no idea the type of remarks Aaron was making and he was shocked to hear them now that he's out. 

They also asked him if he could pick anyone in the house for a showmance, who would it be? GinaMarie's name didn't come up at all... I guess this means she'll have to cry for 3 more weeks. He really didn't answer the question, but did allude to how beautiful Aaryn was, if it wasn't for what came out of her mouth.


----------



## DancnDude

I believe Nick said in the after-show interview with Jeff Schroeder on the cbs website that he was going to go on a date with GM to a monster truck rally after the show because he told her he would taker her.


----------



## Ment

DancnDude said:


> I believe Nick said in the after-show interview with Jeff Schroeder on the cbs website that he was going to go on a date with GM to a monster truck rally after the show because he told her he would taker her.


That would be mistake she will expecting him to propose afterward.


----------



## NorthAlabama

jc took another opportunity to address the racism on bb on the talk today.


----------



## gossamer88

DancnDude said:


> I believe Nick said in the after-show interview with Jeff Schroeder on the cbs website that he was going to go on a date with GM to a monster truck rally after the show because he told her he would taker her.


We caught it over the weekend. Dan, I mean Nick was even more annoying. Good thing the show is only 30 minutes!


----------



## Stylin

Ment said:


> Spencer for example said yesterday to Judd that he bets Jessi's private parts tastes like a certain candy and that he hopes Judds gets some action before he leaves.





nyny523 said:


> Spencer's favorite word is the "c" word. He has used it to describe virtually every woman in the house.
> Pig.





Shaunnick said:


> Plus, Spencer tends to say several of the things he says in the company of those who would be offended (*** in front of Andy, c*** in front of the women, etc) and does so in a locker room manner.


Ewwwwww!! What a friggin ignorant pig. 


Shaunnick said:


> It is inappropriate, but not malicious the way Aaryn says the things she says. When Aaryn says her nasty stuff she means to insult and denigrate.





NorthAlabama said:


> ...his bigoted remarks may or may not be made with malice, but i'd argue that they're still hurtful to anyone they're directed towards, they're uncalled for, and still do harm.





Shaunnick said:


> To be clear, I was responding to Stylin's last post as to why the house is not as bothered by Spencer's remarks as it is Aaryn's. I think everyone agrees that Spencer, intent not withstanding, says nasty things, but I believe the house is more forgiving because Spencer's intent is to be amusing.
> I am not saying that it is amusing or that it is ok, just speculating on why the house is more upset with Aaryn than with Spencer.


Yes, whether she realizes it or not Aaryn's comments are truly mean spirited and stinging. My impression from what you guys have written is that Spencer thinks he is being "funny/cool", which would probably mean HG's feel they have bigger fish to fry (aka Aaryn).


verdugan said:


> I'm afraid that's what is going to happen.


 I think that is exactly what will happen, especially due to Aaryn's mean tone and blatant disregard. There is no explanation needed so most of America will "get it".

PS- I am REALLY unhappy about not being able to watch BBAD. I used to watch it passively during the day while working (I don't normally watch tv during the day) - such a guilty pleasure!


----------



## Ment

Stylin said:


> My impression from what you guys have written is that Spencer thinks he is being "funny/cool", which would probably mean HG's feel they have bigger fish to fry (aka Aaryn).


Spencer's like the neighbor who cat-calls women at his work at the construction site. When you first meet him, he's a cool chill dude but the more time you spend together, you're like 'WTF dude where are your manners!'


----------



## Jolt

I was actually expecting Nick to come out at his after eviction interviews. The comments he made to Andy had us thinking he may be gay. It would explain his interactions with GM. If he isnt then its even worse for GM. He just isnt into her lol. She is a nut case. Like Fatal Attraction crazy.


----------



## Shaunnick

I for one never thought he was gay. I think it is amusing in this day and age that if a man shows little to no interest in women he is immediately suspected of being gay. Sometimes a man _can_ think without the thing between his legs. 

I am not that strong, but I have met men who are.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Stylin said:


> I am REALLY unhappy about not being able to watch BBAD.


imho, you're not missing anything. i used to be a loyal sho2 viewer of bbad, but can't watch it on tvgn. it's not the same.


Jolt said:


> The comments he made to Andy had us thinking he may be gay.





Shaunnick said:


> I think it is amusing in this day and age that if a man shows little to no interest in women he is immediately suspected of being gay.


it wasn't just a lack of interest in most girls in the house. he also made a couple of innocent, playful remarks towards andy, i believe one was about cuddling with him.

i never thought he was gay, either. in fact, i thought the fact he didn't feel threatened by andy and was able to joke about his sexuality was evidence he was straight.


----------



## dimented

We need more updates. What is going on in the house?


----------



## Shaunnick

I have been out of the loop. Been to busy to watch. I will check jokers and hamster watch later and try to get back on top of it.

Last I checked in Jeremy is going home after replacing the veto winner, Kaitlyn.


----------



## Waldorf

Jeremy is both laying low by avoiding confrontation, but selling himself pretty hard. Some are considering it and bring up the option, but Elissa (and most others) feel he'll switch back as soon as he (or Kaitlin) are in a position of power. 

Tentatively, it seems like: 
Andy, Elissa, McCrae, Amanda, Jessie, GinaMarie, Judd, Howard vote to evict Jeremy
Candice, Kaitlin vote to evict Aaryn


----------



## Ment

Jeremy still going home but he is still scrambling. Whats ended up happening is that people on Helen's side are realizing how poor a player she is. In the aim to have a more inclusive harmonious HOH, she has basically told everyone who is allied to with whom and how strong each alliance and sub-alliance is, giving Jeremy a road-map on who he needs to pressure. Still won't work but he is trying.

Jeremy and Aaryn have both been pretty pleasant the last few days since they have been on the block or at risk. I'm sure she will be back to her old self if she or Kaitlyn wins HOH again.

Funny thing last night, Kaitlyn revealed that she is 'asexual', that she has little or no desire for sex. That of course caved Jeremy's self-esteem for the night. His face while this was revealed to him was precious.


----------



## NorthAlabama

there's a new aaryn development, from yesterday's la times:

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/tv/showtracker/la-et-st-big-brother-houseguest-who-made-racist-remarks-to-get-pr-spin-20130717,0,1890671.story​


> "Big Brother" houseguest Aaryn Gries, who has made derogatory remarks about African American, Asian American and gay members of the house, has no idea that her remarks have sparked a controversy among viewers.
> 
> But when she exits the house, she will apparently get some help with "spin control" to deal with the potenial public fallout from her controversial comments.
> 
> Sources for the series said the mother of Gries, who lives in San Angelo, Texas, has already hired a publicist for the 22-year-old college student, making Gries perhaps the first contestant in "Big Brother" history to get representation while still living in the house.


----------



## Shaunnick

Wow!

She is already trying to play the victim in the house to Helen and anyone who will listen, claiming it was all a big misunderstanding because she was only reacting to what she heard people say.

Yeah, right.


----------



## verdugan

Shaunnick said:


> Wow!
> 
> She is already trying to play the victim in the house to Helen and anyone who will listen, claiming it was all a big misunderstanding because she was only reacting to what she heard people say.
> 
> Yeah, right.


Ugh. Hope she can't spin her way out of this. She's a mean, racist, nasty person.


----------



## Ment

Hope Howard/Spence win HOH tonight for some needed drama. This week was a relative snoozefest besides Helen thinking her HOH lasts 3 weeks.


----------



## Waldorf

Judd wins HoH - should make his budding relationship with Jessie interesting.

Amanda still pushing hard to put Howard up and out, however Judd recognizes that the first three evictees were all guys and wonders if there's a secret girl's alliance. Is leaning towards putting up Kaitlin and GinaMarie.

Confirmed the houseguests have no idea about the MVP switch. They're assuming Elissa will get it again and put up Aaryn. I'm kind of hoping MVP nominee is someone else and everyone freaks out trying to figure out who MVP is since Elissa will deny it's her.

Around 4:18am this morning: Judd thinks they should backdoor Elissa this week if she puts up someone with her MVP group that they as a group haven&#8217;t decided on beforehand.


----------



## vertigo235

I wonder if they will keep the MVP switch a secret. I assume they will.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

What is mvp switch?


----------



## Azlen

DavidTigerFan said:


> What is mvp switch?


Instead of voting for the MVP, the viewers vote for the nominee. If the selection is already a nominee or HOH, the second place voter would be the nominee.


----------



## Ment

Judd nommed Kaitlyn and Aaryn. Would be HILARIOUS if MVP switch means Amanda is MVP nom.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Judd nommed Kaitlyn and Aaryn. Would be HILARIOUS if MVP switch means Amanda is MVP nom.


or how 'bout elissa with her loyal band of voters! 

this could get interesting, especially as they try to figure out who "won" mvp!


----------



## mdougie

Howie and Candace were talking about back dooring Elissa last night. She is the strongest player in the game right now IMHO.


----------



## NorthAlabama

looks like production leaked to elissa america gets to make this week's mvp nom, and we all know how good she is a keeping things to herself.


----------



## GoPackGo

Did production leak to her that America chooses the MVP Nominee, or that America chooses the MVP? There's a big difference, and depending on which one the houseguests think it is, could cause a bunch of drama once the nominee is announced


----------



## NorthAlabama

elissa is on the block as the mvp nom! tweets indicate some of her voters were confused or not paying attention when voting. others have speculated online she came in second place following aaryn (already nominated), and was next in line to go up. who knows how it happened, but i hope we find out on wednesday night.

the pov comp has started. judd, mccrae, helen, elissa, kaitlin, and aaryn are playing, with andy hosting. can't wait for the results!


----------



## Waldorf

Chaos.. Elissa thinks Howard put her up. Candice is sure it was Kaitlin. Amanda, Andy, McCrae and others thinks Elissa nominated herself in some sort of weird genius strategic play. McCrae asked in diary room if the MVP can self-nominate and production confirmed that yes, theoretically there is nothing in the rules preventing an MVP from self-nominating. 

So if production did leak the America's Choice thing to Elissa, she's already forgotten, didn't understand, or a better actress than I thought.


----------



## mdougie

Ellisa won veto.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Shocker. Can't send their muppet home yet.


----------



## verdugan

Waldorf said:


> Chaos.. Elissa thinks Howard put her up. Candice is sure it was Kaitlin. Amanda, Andy, McCrae and others thinks Elissa nominated herself in some sort of weird genius strategic play. McCrae asked in diary room if the MVP can self-nominate and production confirmed that yes, theoretically there is nothing in the rules preventing an MVP from self-nominating.
> 
> So if production did leak the America's Choice thing to Elissa, she's already forgotten, didn't understand, or a better actress than I thought.


Nice. Should make for a good episode.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Waldorf said:


> So if production did leak the America's Choice thing to Elissa, she's already forgotten, didn't understand, or a better actress than I thought.


_aaryn was the first_ to suggest the idea of america picking the mvp nom, when she was at the hot tub, but everyone around brushed her off.

then later elissa admitted she knew she was going up, and production told her it was america that chose the nom. elissa was also caught for a second time talking to production through the back door of the storage room, and it was assumed to be mvp related chat.


----------



## GoPackGo

NorthAlabama said:


> elissa was also caught for a second time talking to production through the back door of the storage room, and it was assumed to be mvp related chat.


They can chat with production outside of the DR?


----------



## mdougie

GoPackGo said:


> They can chat with production outside of the DR?


Yeah in the storage room they ask for stuff like alcohol.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mdougie said:


> Ellisa won veto.


yes, and production says "whew". sounds like it was a prize or punishment comp:


mccrae racked up $5000
ellen has an 8pm curfew
judd got 24 hours solitary
elissa can't play for pov next week

i love this comp every year! and i'm glad mccrae got the bucks.


----------



## mdougie

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, and production says "whew". sounds like it was a prize or punishment comp:
> 
> [*]mccrae racked up $5000
> [*]ellen has an 8pm curfew
> [*]judd got 24 hours solitary
> [*]elissa can't play for pov next week
> 
> i love this comp every year! and i'm glad mccrae got the bucks.


What is was Katlines punishment? Can't figure it out.


----------



## tigercat74

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, and production says "whew". sounds like it was a prize or punishment comp:
> 
> 
> mccrae racked up $5000
> ellen has an 8pm curfew
> judd got 24 hours solitary
> elissa can't play for pov next week
> 
> i love this comp every year! and i'm glad mccrae got the bucks.


So Elissa can't play for pov even if she is nominated?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ment

mdougie said:


> What is was Katlines punishment? Can't figure it out.


She's stuck talking to Aaryn..


----------



## NorthAlabama

mdougie said:


> What is was Katlines punishment? Can't figure it out.





Ment said:


> She's stuck talking to Aaryn..


sounds like aaryn and kaitlin got off scot free - i was hoping for a hippietard or banana/bunny suit.


tigercat74 said:


> So Elissa can't play for pov even if she is nominated?


that's what it sounds like from talk, but who knows. we'll find out the details wednesday night.


----------



## Waldorf

A couple of funny quotes before the Veto ceremony this morning:

Elissa is going over her veto speech. "whoever put me up you should be scared because I'm the best player in BB history" 

Judd, "I know people have a hard time understanding me sometimes."


----------



## Ment

Elissa must still be drunk...she flipped off production the other night after downing most of a bottle of wine. I don't think she want to be here to the end anyway.

Boomhauer is a funny guy...enjoy watching him.


----------



## verdugan

Waldorf said:


> A couple of funny quotes before the Veto ceremony this morning:
> 
> Elissa is going over her veto speech. "whoever put me up you should be scared because I'm the best player in BB history"


LOL That's so not even close.

Like or hate Rachel, but I think we can all agree that she's a much better player than Elissa.


----------



## Waldorf

Feeds back.. Elissa used the veto on herself. GM is replacement nominee.


----------



## NorthAlabama

and it looks like the hg know america voted for mvp noms this week.


----------



## Waldorf

NorthAlabama said:


> and it looks like the hg know america voted for mvp noms this week.


There's certainly still some confusion. I think (or at least it seems like) Andy knows but isn't able to convince others.

11:27 AM GM, Aaryn, Andy & Jessie talking in bedroom saying that Elissa really spiced up the game this week, (they still think Elissa was MVP). NT

11:41 AM Judd asks GM, who do you think put you up? She says, Elissa, duh. NT

11:51 AM	Kaitlin says she got a serious vibe from the DR questions that Elissa nominated herself. A serious vibe

11:52 AM Helen: It can't be America's vote. They'd love GM. She's gonna win America's favorite player. NT


----------



## nyny523

Man, they are stupid!


----------



## Ment

Was hoping Amanda was the replacement nom. Now Aaryn is pretty much a lock to go home.


----------



## cherry ghost

If they're still not sure, Julie will most likely tell them on Thursday that America was MVP. I wonder if they'll be told the true order? Aaryn had to have gotten more votes than GM.


----------



## nyny523

cherry ghost said:


> If they're still not sure, Julie will most likely tell them on Thursday that America was MVP. I wonder if they'll be told the true order? Aaryn had to have gotten more votes than GM.


Why would she tell them?

BB has not revealed the identity of any of the MVPs. Granted, they have all been the same person and she has outed herself, but it didn't come from Julie or production.

I very seriously doubt they would reveal anything. I do think the house guests will figure it out for themselves eventually...


----------



## cherry ghost

nyny523 said:


> Why would she tell them?
> 
> BB has not revealed the identity of any of the MVPs. Granted, they have all been the same person and she has outed herself, but it didn't come from Julie or production.
> 
> I very seriously doubt they would reveal anything. I do think the house guests will figure it out for themselves eventually...


Don't they always reveal the "twists" eventually? I guess we'll find out Thursday.


----------



## nyny523

cherry ghost said:


> Don't they always reveal the "twists" eventually? I guess we'll find out Thursday.


But this is a season long twist.

I don't see any reason they would reveal this ever.


----------



## Ment

Question for the female TCF viewers. A few of a girls like Aaryn complain about running out of self-tanner yet they are out in the sun all the time. Thought self-tanner was for people that don't get/want to be in the sun? Its not like they use it to even areas out, she was putting in on her arms the other night.


----------



## Stylin

What a clusterduck this Americas MVP turned out to be!


Ment said:


> Boomhauer is a funny guy...enjoy watching him.


 That is too funny - Boomhauer! I think Judd is the cutest guy in the house!


Ment said:


> Was hoping Amanda was the replacement nom. Now Aaryn is pretty much a lock to go home.


 Me too!! Amanda is too smart and controlling for her own good... But I think if the Americas MVP wouldve gone as planned, Aaryn would be nommed and HG's would vote her out seeing that as America's choice... So either way she'd be gone.


Ment said:


> Question for the female TCF viewers. A few of a girls like Aaryn complain about running out of self-tanner yet they are out in the sun all the time. Thought self-tanner was for people that don't get/want to be in the sun? Its not like they use it to even areas out, she was putting in on her arms the other night.


I'm sure many male s can answer this too, but I assume it's to enhance/deepen the existing sun tan and give it a better base colour (or is it the other way around?), as white skin tans tend to have a 'red' undertone, and self tanner has an orange/brown undertone. The mix probably provides the 'perfect' deep looking tan.


----------



## Ment

Stylin said:


> I'm sure many male s can answer this too, but I assume it's to enhance/deepen the existing sun tan and give it a better base colour (or is it the other way around?), as white skin tans tend to have a 'red' undertone, and self tanner has an orange/brown undertone. The mix probably provides the 'perfect' deep looking tan.


Had no idea, never used self-tanner in my life. 

Late last night around 2:50am Judd, Aaryn, Jessie did the Cinnamon Challenge with Judd throwing up and Aaryn coughing up brown plumes.  Later GM did the challenge twice without any problem. We already knew her stomach and taste buds aren't connected from the FroYo comp. 

Looks like Kaitlyn is going home now, multiple people think she is too strong in the social game and comps and Aaryn can be taken out later easily. Could and will probably change before voting.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Was hoping Amanda was the replacement nom. Now Aaryn is pretty much a lock to go home.


that would have been a good shake up to the current power structure, but don't count aaryn out too quickly. kaitlin is starting to look like an appealing choice to the house, if they could only keep their mouths shut. i don't remember an entire bb house with alliances breaking their vows of silence so quickly and completely.



nyny523 said:


> ...this is a season long twist...


i must have missed this part - when was it revealed mvp would last all season? don't the twists usually go away about the same time that jury sequestration starts? that's going to have a huge impact on the last 2-3 weeks if it's still around.


----------



## nyny523

NorthAlabama said:


> that would have been a good shake up to the current power structure, but don't count aaryn out too quickly. kaitlin is starting to look like an appealing choice to the house, if they could only keep their mouths shut. i don't remember an entire bb house with alliances breaking their vows of silence so quickly and completely.
> 
> i must have missed this part - when was it revealed mvp would last all season? don't the twists usually go away about the same time that jury sequestration starts? that's going to have a huge impact on the last 2-3 weeks if it's still around.


Julie said that this season there would be a 3rd nominee each week that would be selected by the MVP.

That sounds like a season long twist to me.

Could it change later? Of course - BB is famous for making it up as they go along. But even if it did change, I do not believe they would ever reveal any info about past MVPs to the house. Why would they?


----------



## Ment

Oh my tonights feeds are gold.

Elissa blows up her alliance and the plan to blindside Kaitlyn..all over a perceived affront by Andy against her religion...and then threatens to self-evict over the 'persecution'. *fish, production talked her down*

Amanda has the balls to confront Howard to ask him why he isn't controlling Candace about saying bad things about her..meanwhile she's trying to get out Howard 24/7!

Whole house super paranoid, Kaitlyn mystified..


----------



## Stylin

What the hell!?!??


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Elissa blows up her alliance and the plan to blindside Kaitlyn


let's break this down a little more. for the first time in 4 weeks, elissa isn't mvp. and, she has to win veto to pull herself off the block. then, her alliance decides not to vote out who she wants gone (aaryn), and instead backdoor kaitlin.

could this little temper tamtrum be more about not getting her way with the nom and losing mvp power? andy and mccrae said nothing about her religion - she just made it up, and continued to stand by her story after multiple attempts by the guys to explain and apologize (for something they didn't say!).

this smells fishy to me.


----------



## Ment

NorthAlabama said:


> let's break this down a little more. for the first time in 4 weeks, elissa isn't mvp. and, she has to win veto to pull herself off the block. then, her alliance decides not to vote out who she wants gone (aaryn), and instead backdoor kaitlin.
> 
> could this little temper tamtrum be more about not getting her way with the nom and losing mvp power? andy and mccrae said nothing about her religion - she just made it up, and continued to stand by her story after multiple attempts by the guys to explain and apologize (for something they didn't say!).
> 
> this smells fishy to me.


I think its dangerous to try to meander in the mind of Elissa.  This we do know, she is highly resistant to changing her views and conversely feels her views are dismissed by others, even Helen. She is socially awkward, at times Michele BB11 level, and there is no subtlety to her game.

In other news, Candace has successfully gotten Howard all to herself by putting blame on Spence for their alliance leaks. She has no idea that Jessi is literally jumping with joy with Aaryn (what a weird pair they are).


----------



## Shaunnick

So just to update everyone:

Aaryn was sticking to her deal with Helen, Elissa should survive for another week, however
Elissa has totally and completely f#%*ed herself by ratting out the deal to Candice
Helen, McCrae, Amanda, Judd, and Andy are ready to throw Elissa under the bus next week but want Howard out this week.
Howard and Spencer likely to be noms with Candice as POV replacement.
Aaryn is making nice with Helen and Judd for self preservation. Smart move.


----------



## cherry ghost

Shaunnick said:


> So just to update everyone:
> 
> Aaryn was sticking to her deal with Helen, Elissa should survive for another week, however
> Elissa has totally and completely f#%*ed herself by ratting out the deal to Candice
> Helen, McCrae, Amanda, Judd, and Andy are ready to throw Elissa under the bus next week but want Howard out this week.
> Howard and Spencer likely to be noms with Candice as POV replacement.
> Aaryn is making nice with Helen and Judd for self preservation. Smart move.


The way understood it, Candice told Helen that Jessie was the one who told Candice but everyone thinks it was Elissa, and Helen is okay with that. Maybe that has changed or Candice was lying to Helen?


----------



## nyny523

I heard that Helen is ready to bounce Elissa.

As much as she likes her, Elissa is starting to hurt her game.

If it doesn't happen this week, it will happen soon.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> I heard that Helen is ready to bounce Elissa.
> 
> As much as she likes her, Elissa is starting to hurt her game.


i hope helen and other hg realize this would be the perfect week to rid the house of elissa, once and for all. she won't be mvp, so she has no power. she gave up the right to play in the pov comp. if there ever was a chance to send her packing, this would be the week.


----------



## nyny523

NorthAlabama said:


> i hope helen and other hg realize this would be the perfect week to rid the house of elissa, once and for all. she won't be mvp, so she has no power. she gave up the right to play in the pov comp. if there ever was a chance to send her packing, this would be the week.


They are targeting Howard this week.


----------



## verdugan

nyny523 said:


> They are targeting Howard this week.


As of today. Things change 1000 times through out the week.

As the Chenbot says "expect the unexpected."


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> They are targeting Howard this week.





verdugan said:


> As of today. Things change 1000 times through out the week.


exactly right, verdugan. what if howard wins pov? they could keep her in mind for a replacement nom, that's all i'm sayin'.

i agree with the house that howard is a huge threat, but elissa has undermined her alliances, acted catty any time she hasn't gotten her way, and cannot keep her mouth shut to save her life. this isn't personal - floaters doing nothing don't bother me as much as her blatantly bad game play, selfish moves, and her gift of special power for the first three weeks. i want her out before jury, even before howard.


----------



## SoBelle0

verdugan said:


> As of today. Things change 1000 times through out the week.
> 
> As the Chenbot says "expect the unexpected."


Definitely! That's what is going to make this week such fun. 

I have to say - Chen is decidedly less 'bot' these days. Isn't she?
She's been doing a much better job chatting with the HG when they leave, and filling them in on what's being seen from us, the viewers. I'm enjoying her much more.

Now, her hair, on the other hand...


----------



## nyny523

SoBelle0 said:


> -
> 
> Now, her hair, on the other hand...


Seriously!!! WTF with that bouffant?!?!?


----------



## verdugan

SoBelle0 said:


> I have to say - Chen is decidedly less 'bot' these days. Isn't she?


Agreed, but she will always be Chenbot to me. And I do use it affectionately. I like her in this role.


----------



## Ment

I'm hoping that Amanda gets put up for MVP but it will probably be Elissa again given her edit this last episode. Helen is sure to dump her for good as being up on the block again will unravel her further.

Andy is playing an amazing game. He is on every side, straight shafted Kaitlyn, yet no one has him on their radar!


----------



## SoBelle0

verdugan said:


> Agreed, but she will always be Chenbot to me. And I do use it affectionately. I like her in this role.


Oh, definitely. It's more of a simple nickname now than a slam. I just realized when reading it how much better she's gotten.


----------



## Stylin

Ment said:


> I'm hoping that Amanda gets put up for MVP...


Yep. I usually never vote, but will be this week.
EDIT: Too late. voting closed.

Spencer & Howie nommed.


----------



## Eddie501

SoBelle0 said:


> I have to say - Chen is decidedly less 'bot' these days. Isn't she?
> She's been doing a much better job chatting with the HG when they leave, and filling them in on what's being seen from us, the viewers. I'm enjoying her much more.


I think a lot of it is because she's doing The Talk as her 'day job' now instead of news reporting. She used to bring her serious news voice to this light fluffy summer show. Which was just weird. Now she seems to be bringing her much more casual Talk persona to BB.


----------



## verdugan

Eddie501 said:


> I think a lot of it is because she's doing The Talk as her 'day job' now instead of news reporting. She used to bring her serious news voice to this light fluffy summer show. Which was just weird. Now she seems to be bringing her much more casual Talk persona to BB.


It also helps that she makes fun of herself more, doesn't take herself too seriously. I guess that ties to your point too.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Good job America. Amanda is the MVP nom. This is the first chance I've had to watch the feeds in a few days, and it's entertaining to see Amanda and McCrae spaz out in the storage room while blaming Howard for nominating them. "I knew it all along!"


----------



## Stylin

Fool Me Twice said:


> Good job America. Amanda is the MVP nom.


Yaaayyy! Now let's just hope they do the right thing! I did hear grumblings of "she controls the whole house" (from Aaryn?) so maybe there is hope.


----------



## Ment

Fool Me Twice said:


> Good job America. Amanda is the MVP nom. This is the first chance I've had to watch the feeds in a few days, and it's entertaining to see Amanda and McCrae spaz out in the storage room while blaming Howard for nominating them. "I knew it all along!"


Ha Ha ha! Oh yes! TY America.


----------



## Waldorf

Looks like Spencer has the veto.


----------



## Stylin

Darn! I was rooting for Candice, so she could take Howie off and spare herself. I think with both of them off the HG's would've started looking at Amanda more closely... But I pretty much think Howie's fate is sealed (especially since Aaryn is "afraid" to be alone with him in the jury house).


----------



## Ment

Howards a goner. He's actually pretty horrible as a player since he throws comps yet he has hulking muscles so people still have him on their radar since the beginning of the season and all he does is sit around when people are talking.

Course Amanda could still be stupid and boss everyone around while she is on the block and perhaps Helen/Elissa will change their mind about not voting for her this week (they want to get her out next week ).


----------



## verdugan

Stylin said:


> Darn! I was rooting for Candice, so she could take Howie off and spare herself.


If a non-nominee wins the veto and uses it to save somebody on the block, does that give him/her inmunity to being put up as a replacement nominee?


----------



## Donbadabon

verdugan said:


> If a non-nominee wins the veto and uses it to save somebody on the block, does that give him/her inmunity to being put up as a replacement nominee?


Correct, the person that uses the veto cannot be put on the block.

If they could be put up, really no one would use it and risk themselves getting put up as a replacement.


----------



## verdugan

Donbadabon said:


> Correct, the person that uses the veto cannot be put on the block.
> 
> If they could be put up, really no one would use it and risk themselves getting put up as a replacement.


d'uh, you're totally right. That makes sense.


----------



## brianric

Donbadabon said:


> Correct, the person that uses the veto cannot be put on the block.


Playing the devil's advocate, say that person uses the veto on the one America picks, and that person who used the veto is next on the list to go on the block. Does BB pick that person or goes down the list to the next eligible person to go on the block?


----------



## TriBruin

brianric said:


> Playing the devil's advocate, say that person uses the veto on the one America picks, and that person who used the veto is next on the list to go on the block. Does BB pick that person or goes down the list to the next eligible person to go on the block?


Yes, as far as I have heard. In theory, it would possible for person voted 6th by America could be nominated:

1st, 2nd, and 3rd are HOH and the two nominees in any order, they are then ineligible to be nominated.

4th place gets nominated. 5th place wins Veto and removes the MVP nominee. 5th can't be nominated (they hold the Veto), so it falls down to the 6th place finisher.


----------



## tigercat74

Any chance Elissa goes up as the replacement for Spencer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ment

tigercat74 said:


> Any chance Elissa goes up as the replacement for Spencer?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


.0001%. Amanda wants Howard out more than Elissa and although Elissa is PITA sometimes for Ellen she is also her firmest ally.

Next round though Ellen/Elissa will try and repair things with Candace/Spencer so they can target Amanda (Amanda caused Howard to leave, controls Aaryn etc).


----------



## RichardHead

Ment said:


> Next round though Ellen/Elissa will try and repair things with Candace/Spencer so they can target Amanda (Amanda caused Howard to leave, controls Aaryn etc).


I can't help myself ...

Ellen?


----------



## Ment

RichardHead said:


> I can't help myself ...
> 
> Ellen?


Got contaminated with Elissa thought process.. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMunbOS_vXI[/media]


----------



## NorthAlabama

spencer used the pov on himself (duh!), and now candice is on the block with amanda and howard.

still three days before eviction, but it looks like amanda and candice are safe for now, and howie's a gonner, unless there's a "funeral" moment between now and then.


----------



## Ment

Was watching late night feed last night when Amanda blabbed to Andy about Judd's spreading the lie about Kaitlyn going after Ellen and McCrae got mad at her for making him look bad to Andy. On a game level is appears to the houseguests that Amanda runs the show but on a personal level McCrae does over Amanda and thus ultimately Mc pulls the strings. She is way more into Mc than the reverse and has this elaborate fantasy of their life outside the house. Course they have very little in common in the real world. She makes beaucoup bucks as a real estate agent and Mc makes a couple hundred on pizzas every couple of weeks. They don't hang around the same type of people nor do the same type of things with their spare time.

Actually felt sorry for her for a little while amidst her crying and asking Mc if he forgives her and loves her.

When is production going to show the GoofTroop alliance on the network show, thats been going strong for weeks now and nothing in the edit!


----------



## Ment

Amanda was back to her old accusing abrasive self last night attempting to find out if a plan for Judd,Jessie,GM,Spencer tie vote and Aryn tie-break to vote Amanda out had any legs. Girl's on the block and just runs over people.  Chances are better that her actions really could push them to do this.


----------



## rahnbo

Ment said:


> Amanda was back to her old accusing abrasive self last night attempting to find out if a plan for Judd,Jessie,GM,Spencer tie vote and Aryn tie-break to vote Amanda out had any legs. Girl's on the block and just runs over people.  Chances are better that her actions really could push them to do this.


She's right about the tie vote thing because Aaryn planned it out with Skittles (that's like a contract in BB I guess) but not sure if it was directed toward Amanda but more that Aaryn wants the personal satisfaction of voting out whomever.

On another note, I wonder why they even bother censoring the F-Bombs from this show? During one conversation GM dropped like 20 in a row that were not censored but they bleeped out Spencer and Aaryn. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Amanda was back to her old accusing abrasive self last night...Girl's on the block and just runs over people.  Chances are better that her actions really could push them to do this.


given amanda's past behavior, this wasn't really surprising. chalk it up to another day in casa de la paranoid.


----------



## Ment

rahnbo said:


> She's right about the tie vote thing because Aaryn planned it out with Skittles (that's like a contract in BB I guess) but not sure if it was directed toward Amanda but more that Aaryn wants the personal satisfaction of voting out whomever.
> 
> On another note, I wonder why they even bother censoring the F-Bombs from this show? During one conversation GM dropped like 20 in a row that were not censored but they bleeped out Spencer and Aaryn. Doesn't make any sense.


yes the tie vote was seriously discussed but they passed it off to Amanda like it was a 'we're bored lets look at all the scenarios' deal. The problem they had (still have) is that Candice independently came to the same conclusion and made it known and they are stuck explaining how she was 'told' of their plan. Course this all looks very hinky to Amanda.


----------



## Ment

While the feeds are down waiting for the voting here is last nights BB15 Harlem Shake vid
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcawJhdMCvs[/media]


----------



## Ment

So Howard is out and HOH is a spinning barrel endurance challenge. Predict Andy gets this one. Double Eviction next week!!!


----------



## Ment

Spence, Candy, Helen, Amanda are down.


----------



## Ment

Elissa Andy down. GM,MC and Jessi left.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Fall, McCrae. Fall.

He looks steady, though. 

Can't believe GM is still up there.


----------



## Ment

Would love for Jessi to win this one. She is on the outs with everyone and the house kissing her but this week would be funny as hell.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Two things I hate: 

1. People pretending to be sad when they vote someone out. 

2. People pretending to encourage every damn person left in an endurance comp.


----------



## Ment

Put my 10 votes on Amanda MVP. Love her paranoid boss tactics on feeds.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I can't see McCrae losing this.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Helen won a BBQ for 3.
Candice won $5k.
Spencer won a megaphone/bullhorn.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Going fast backwards now. Jessie won't be up long. McCrae just leaning into it--no trouble.


----------



## Ment

Jessi down. GM trying to make a deal with MC.


----------



## Ment

What if Mc wins. Puts up Spence/Candy and Amanda ends up MVP nom. That would be delicious.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Not one of my favorite endurance comps.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

It's annoying having a camera only on McCrae. I can't see if GM is struggling yet.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Yes!!!!


----------



## Waldorf

GM Wins! Time to watch Helen be super excited and happy for her!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Shut up, Helen.


----------



## Ment

New Yawk!!


----------



## Ment

GM can now make an HOH Nick Shrine. A letter from Nick would be HILARIOUS!! Do it BB!


----------



## Stylin

OMG GM as HOH I seriously don't know if I can handle that, but it's still better than McCrae.
Going to go vote for Amanada - can't believe I want her out before Aaryn.
Edit: Couldn't do it in good conscience, so I split my votes with Aaryn


----------



## hummingbird_206

Did GM and Mc make a deal?


----------



## Ment

No deal. GM asking if Nick was proud of her! LOL she is a trip.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

hummingbird_206 said:


> Did GM and Mc make a deal?


No. But, she might think she did. We'll see.


----------



## Waldorf

hummingbird_206 said:


> Did GM and Mc make a deal?


He tried (and she tried) but he fell before they agreed to anything.


----------



## NorthAlabama

candice will go on the block again, guaranteed. i wonder who america will put next to her?


----------



## nmiller855

I want America to keep putting up Amanda until she's gone.


----------



## Shaunnick

I voted for Aaryn. I don't want her to be rewarded down the line from any more comps if it can be avoided and I want her out so she can hopefully reevaluate her attitude toward life and people.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Looks like another free ride for those in power this week. GM and Aaryn will prosecute their vendetta against Candice, using other low status players as cannon fodder.


----------



## JFriday

I suddenly hate the big phoney Helen.


----------



## cherry ghost

JFriday said:


> I suddenly hate the big phoney Helen.


She might be the biggest liar in the house.


----------



## bryhamm

How funny would it be if Helen is vote up from the MVP


----------



## NorthAlabama

nmiller855 said:


> I want America to keep putting up Amanda until she's gone.





bryhamm said:


> How funny would it be if Helen is vote up from the MVP


hey, something just occurred to me...doesn't the double eviction next week mean the end of the mvp nom after this vote? finally - it's about time!


----------



## verdugan

Shaunnick said:


> I voted for Aaryn. I don't want her to be rewarded down the line from any more comps if it can be avoided and I want her out so she can hopefully reevaluate her attitude toward life and people.


Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## verdugan

JFriday said:


> I suddenly hate the big phoney Helen.


What happened?


----------



## gossamer88

cherry ghost said:


> She might be the biggest liar in the house.


And she'll turn on you on a dime!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Helen is playing the Maggie (season 6) game. She is only concerned with what is good for you because she loves you so much. The tears pour because her heart is so deep. Let's all stay huddled together so that good will triumph. There is no such thing as a game move. There is only honor (doing what her side wants) or betrayal (not doing what her side wants).


----------



## cherry ghost

Fool Me Twice said:


> Helen is playing the Maggie (season 6) game. She is only concerned with what is good for you because she loves you so much. The tears pour because her heart is so deep. Let's all stay huddled together so that good will triumph. There is no such thing as a game move. There is only honor (doing what her side wants) or betrayal (not doing what her side wants).


She's pretty good at getting people that have done nothing wrong, other than playing the game, to apologize.


----------



## Stylin

gossamer88 said:


> And she'll turn on you on a dime!


Not to mention taking whatever someone says and creating a huge story/lie around it to suit her purposes. Originally, a fav of mine, but has turned out to be soo disappointing.


----------



## NorthAlabama

amanda is going psycho over being the mvp nom second week in a row. the rest of the house is deciding over who to send home, candice (the target) or jessie, while amanda suddenly decides to paint a huge target on herself. sound familiar? 

she's getting on mccrae's nerves, too, and told judd to shut the f**k up. she better chill, or she will be responsible for sending herself out the door!


----------



## Martha

NorthAlabama said:


> she better chill, or she will be responsible for sending herself out the door!


Can't happen soon enough.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Amanda is melting down so hard and fast, I'll probably start feeling sorry for her.


----------



## Ment

looks like Veto comp was the punishment/reward variety won by Jessie. GM got a dog neck shroud collar, Amanda has to have multiple spray tans, Candy gets to wear a Clownie costume and Judd wins 5K. Spence wins Bahama trip.

Hope Amanda ends up like Tan Mom.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Helen has implied that the DR ("friends") have been working her over about not trusting Amanda. There may be a play to evict Amanda this week if that ball gets rolling. I'd be pissed if I cared about the integrity of this season.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> Helen has implied that the DR ("friends") have been working her over about not trusting Amanda. There may be a play to evict Amanda this week if that ball gets rolling. I'd be pissed if I cared about the integrity of this season.


why? anyone who thinks that there isn't some direction to the show through the dr has been living in a fantasy world. of course they ask questions in the dr that have a subtle influence. that's their job, and it's how they keep the show interesting.

the only loss of integrity could come if the houseguests don't think for themselves when they cast ballots - _the hg are the only ones who nominate and vote to evict._


----------



## Ment

Jessie used POV and now Spencer is up in her place. She's been trying since yesterday to get Judd/Helen onboard with voting for Amanda but with limited success. I think Helen is wary of Judd's loyalties (she should) so she is not committing to the plan. Helen also thinks next week is the time to vote Amanda out but I don't see that happening unless America MVP goes another week or Jessi wins HOH. Think they are screwed for a few more weeks at this point.


----------



## nyny523

This week is a double elimination - anything can happen. I wonder how they are going to handle the MVP for that situation...


----------



## Ment

When people scramble on DE they seldom make big moves unless its an obvious one i.e. Dani/Jeff BB13. This cast is averse to big moves of any kind. Plus there aren't two sides of the house. Due to DE I think the 2nd elimination will have to be the standard two put up by HOH.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> This cast is averse to big moves of any kind. Plus there aren't two sides of the house.


i agree your observation, and it's due to the number of side alliances. if there wasn't so much information sharing between mini alliances, a few of the hg could prepare for a de ahead of time.

the way it stands now, it'll be predictable for the next couple of weeks, unless andy, helen, elissa and aaryn learn to keep their mouths shut. i think jessie might have learned her lesson, but too late to save herself, much less organize a coup.


----------



## Ment

lol Amanda is darker than Candice










Good job BB!!


----------



## JFriday

Ment said:


> lol Amanda is darker than Candice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job BB!!


Oh I wish Aaryn would have won that.


----------



## Ment

JFriday said:


> Oh I wish Aaryn would have won that.


Oh that would have been marvelous. She would've been sisters with Alex Rose of BB UK.


----------



## mt1

Yahoo is reporting that Spencer said he likes child porn (heard on the live feeds). 

Wow!


----------



## vertigo235

oh come on, who in their right mind would seriously say they like child pron on national television, even if they were attempting to make a joke (not a joking matter of course)


----------



## mt1

According to the yahoo article, he said "I love it when they are three or for years old"

It gets even more sickening than that.


----------



## jjd_87

mt1 said:


> According to the yahoo article, he said "I love it when they are three or for years old"
> 
> It gets even more sickening than that.


link?


----------



## Martha

Here it is on huffpo:

http://http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/07/big-brother-spencer-child-porn-comments_n_3719381.html

For some reason I can't get the link to work, but you can google it.


----------



## mt1

My Yahoo home page lists it as an E! Online story:

http://iphone.eonline.com/article?id=446419
(Mobile link)


----------



## verdugan

Martha said:


> Here it is on huffpo:
> 
> http://http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/07/big-brother-spencer-child-porn-comments_n_3719381.html
> 
> For some reason I can't get the link to work, but you can google it.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/07/big-brother-spencer-child-porn-comments_n_3719381.html

your link had http twice. Corrected it. Thanks for posting.

I think he was joking, but only an idiot would joke about something like that -- tv or not tv.


----------



## mdougie

It was a joke. I think, however this is what will lose him his unions protection in the upcoming disciplinary hearings at his job.


----------



## vertigo235

It was sarcasm for sure, but obviously bad taste and he's forgetting his audience (Everyone, Duh!)


----------



## Martha

It's hard to believe anybody would be that big of a bonehead.


----------



## nmiller855

I heard him admit to an inappropriate joke about some disease & say he really regretted it. I also read in the live updates that he made jokes about porn when they were playing pranks on Amanda & McCrae.
I just read on Facebook that the jury starts this week with the double eviction.


----------



## Ment

nmiller855 said:


> I heard him admit to an inappropriate joke about some disease & say he really regretted it. I also read in the live updates that he made jokes about porn when they were playing pranks on Amanda & McCrae.


The cast minus Candice were playing 'telephone' last night and there were enough offending things said during that sesh that I"m sure all sorts of quotes will pop up from it.


----------



## RickyL

Looks like he said it into McCrae's microphone when McCrae was in the shower.


----------



## Ment

RickyL said:


> Looks like he said it into McCrae's microphone when McCrae was in the shower.


Yes it was a prank. In Spencer's mind no subject linked to sexuality is off limits for jokes. Take that as you will.


----------



## nyny523

On Dingo's they call Spencer the "drunk uncle" on Thanksgiving who is funny to a point, but always crosses over the line.


----------



## NorthAlabama

no surprise, spence is one of the most vile hg in bb history, and he does it on purpose, thinking he's being cute. it says a lot about him.


----------



## nyny523

NorthAlabama said:


> no surprise, spence is one of the most vile hg in bb history, and he does it on purpose, thinking he's being cute. it says a lot about him.


I agree - I think he is just as bad as Aryan.


----------



## Ment

Per CBS jury will start with the DE this week. Wonder if they will share this info with the HG via DR or just spring it on them during live show.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Per CBS jury will start with the DE this week. Wonder if they will share this info with the HG via DR or just spring it on them during live show.


good question. if i remember past shows correctly, julie has always announced the start of jury, but as always "expect the unexpected".


----------



## verdugan

http://www.cbs.com/shows/big_brother/hoh_blog/1001079/

GM's HOH blog is up.

Hamster watch reported that GM had a mini-meltdown after she finished writing it because of her poor spelling and writing skills. She was right to be concerned. Unfortunately is not good, but some of the comments are pretty mean.

Worse is the fact that she keeps going on about Nick. She is in for such a rude awakening when she gets out of the house.

I'm almost, almost, starting to feel bad for her.


----------



## Ment

Yeah GM flipped a lid last night when Helen/Elissa took 'Nicks' bed over to stay with Candice one night with GM in HOH bed. Pretty funny to watch cause in discovering the horror she almost faceplanted over Candice's stuff in the dark.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> I agree - I think he is just as bad as Aryan.


here's the link to the video on tmz:

http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_vbxobdbr​
and the related story(i edited the quote for tcf):

http://www.tmz.com/2013/08/07/big-brother-contestant-spencer-cops-child-porn-joke-police-investigation/​


> "Big Brother" Contestant Spencer - Probed By Cops Over Child Porn Jokes
> 
> "Big Brother" contestant Spencer Clawson just learned a valuable lesson about child porn ... don't even joke about that crap ... because cops will go after you.
> 
> In case you didn't see the clips from this week -- Clawson grabs the microphone attached to McRae (another houseguest) and while pretending to be McRae, Spencer goes off on this really uncomfortable riff about child porn ... "I love it when they're around three or four years old. My favorite ones are when you can tell they're in a basement."
> 
> And the jokes didn't go unnoticed ... especially by Spencer's hometown police in Arkansas.
> 
> Chief AJ Gary from the Conway Police Department in Arkansas tells TMZ, "The Conway Police Department was alerted to comments made. Due to the nature of the comments, our department moved quickly to look into the matter. At this time we haven't found that any criminal act was committed."
> 
> Good news, but still ... don't make child porn jokes. They're not even funny.


----------



## nyny523

He really is a moron.

Seriously, this is the first season where I hope no one wins - I really don't like any of them...


----------



## verdugan

nyny523 said:


> Seriously, this is the first season where I hope no one wins - I really don't like any of them...


LOL

It'd be funny if Julie announced that this year the prize money will go to charity instead.


----------



## brianric

verdugan said:


> LOL
> 
> It'd be funny if Julie announced that this year the prize money will go to charity instead.


I could go for that. :up:


----------



## Ment

nyny523 said:


> He really is a moron.
> 
> Seriously, this is the first season where I hope no one wins - I really don't like any of them...


I like to watch Elissa on feeds. Early on when she was the subject of ridicule her social awkwardness make it hard to like her. Now that she knows everyone she has a sense of humor that clicks with me and of course, yoga watching is always good.


----------



## Ment

12:45 BBTime Wtf


----------



## nyny523

Ment said:


> 12:45 BBTime Wtf


Can you share?


----------



## Ment

nyny523 said:


> Can you share?


Amanda on top of Mc using him as her personal meatstick in the HOH room despite him saying no cause of the cameras. Jeremy on top of Kaitlyn would be front page TMZ in the same situation.


----------



## Donbadabon

Posted by Julie Chen:


__
http://instagr.am/p/cum4l_nNwK/

"Look what I found in the office today! Do you think it's just an old prop or should you #ExpectTheUnexpected? #BB15"










Sounds like the game is going to be reset like in BB14. Maybe the MVP is going away?


----------



## nyc13

Does the reset button give us a completely new cast? I hope so.


----------



## nyny523

nyc13 said:


> Does the reset button give us a completely new cast? I hope so.


:up:


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyc13 said:


> Does the reset button give us a completely new cast?


first time i've laughed out loud this morning, thx!


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Amanda on top of Mc...despite him saying no cause of the cameras...


i thought you were referring to all the talk and planning in the house for the double eviction tonight. looks like production's dr questions have once again clued the house in to what's coming.

fortunately for us, these hg are less than equipped to be able to get their collective acts or dozens of alliances together in time!


----------



## Ment

Donbadabon said:


> Sounds like the game is going to be reset like in BB14. Maybe the MVP is going away?


Yes probably decide if MVP is part of the game or if not Jeremy gets to come back in.


----------



## bareyb

WTF? They are having sex on the live feeds? Anyone got a link to the video? I'm assuming you can't really tell what they were doing... Last time they cut the feed when that happened.



> AUG 8, 12:45PM CAM 3
> 
> Amanda and McCrae are in bed and Amanda wants to have sex again. McCrae says "no," repeatedly, usually with a little laugh. Amanda asks "why...?" while trying to seduce him. McCrae says he wants to talk game. (No, more like he is done with her emotionally and probably physically as well. Honeymoon is OVER!)
> 
> Amanda starts to climb on top of him and McCrae says "no," again. Amanda barks, "YES!" Her tone of voice is bossy, demanding. McCrae gives in and they have boring sex (with Amanda on top) while talking about everything other than sex. I think McCrae was detaching himself from the situation.
> 
> I think if McCrae has the chance to evict Amanda tonight, he'll DO IT. Do you?


----------



## NorthAlabama

fight in the house, just before the double eviction! did jessie just make a game move?

after heated words are exchanged, they agree not to talk anymore, and jessie says now judd can go hang out with aaryn (the real reason for the fight?). 

judd later points out to helen that jessie instantly stopped crying and started fighting when he went to apologize, and that he thinks it was an attempt to throw him under the bus before the double eviction (jessie thinks she's a target).

has jessie started playing big brother?


----------



## Ment

Don't they have sex every year?  BB has been very inconsistent, sometimes they will just not show the HOH room for however long it takes, other times they'll show the whole episode. This one is the sheets over shoulder variety. No idea if it was to completion. Didn't last very long and may have stopped cause Mc's body wasn't interested...aka just a grind sesh.


----------



## Ment

NorthAlabama said:


> has jessie started playing big brother?


Jessi has been playing for a few days now. Trying to seduce Judd to no avail. She just doesn't have any pull with anyone to vote Amanda out. Now if she wins HOH...


----------



## bareyb

Ment said:


> Don't they have sex every year?  BB has been very inconsistent, sometimes they will just not show the HOH room for however long it takes, other times they'll show the whole episode. This one is the sheets over shoulder variety. No idea if it was to completion. Didn't last very long and may have stopped cause Mc's body wasn't interested...aka just a grind sesh.


I can only remember one instance and that was a few seasons ago. It was pretty graphic though... I don't think BB was ready for it. They said it was the first time. I haven't been aware of it since, but I wouldn't be surprised if it happens more often than we think.


----------



## Ment

bareyb said:


> I can only remember one instance and that was a few seasons ago. It was pretty graphic though... I don't think BB was ready for it. They said it was the first time. I haven't been aware of it since, but I wouldn't be surprised if it happens more often than we think.


you probably mean BB10 April/Ollie.

This year Amanda/Mc have gone at it at least 4 times and Jeremy/Kaitlyn had a couple of HOH grind sessions.


----------



## bareyb

Ment said:


> you probably mean BB10 April/Ollie.
> 
> This year Amanda/Mc have gone at it at least 4 times and Jeremy/Kaitlyn had a couple of HOH grind sessions.


Wow. Bunch of horny houseguests this season.


----------



## nyny523

Dingo's lists all the sex events.

There have been a LOT this season!!!


----------



## bareyb

Holy cow... There are several clips right there on YouTube, and there's certainly no doubt about what they were up to... All the banal Chit Chat wasn't fooling anyone. There is an extremely creepy dynamic going on there...


----------



## nmiller855

Andy won HOH & I bet you can guess who showed poor sportsmanship.
I'm glad to see Aaryn & GinaMarie are have nots.
I think the reason they taped today was because there was going to be a confrontation. The statement GinaMarie said about Candice's mom were beyond tasteless. I agree that GinaMarie acts like a teenaged 33 year old that lives with her parents.
I wish GinaMarie would have followed Candice so Candice could have picked the best room & set up things her way but I hope she'll go next.


----------



## brianric

nmiller855 said:


> Andy won HOH


He will now have to poop or get off the pot. Ought to be interesting.


----------



## nmiller855

Looks like he is saying he will put up Jessie & Spencer & backdoor GinaMarie.


----------



## Ment

brianric said:


> He will now have to poop or get off the pot. Ought to be interesting.


No he'll do a people's HOH and go scott free again..


----------



## bareyb

Ment said:


> No he'll do a people's HOH and go scott free again..


All this "groupthink" is killing me. Has there ever been a bigger group of sheep?


----------



## Ment

bareyb said:


> All this "groupthink" is killing me. Has there ever been a bigger group of sheep?


 I don't think ever, in other seasons a target like Amanda that can't win crap would be gone by now.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I don't understand why Andy was so eager to win HOH if he was just going to continue the status quo. A person in his position should only want actual power when it is time to make a move. 

We'll see what he's up to. I think this week will show if he has any real BB chops, or is he's just been coasting in a fortunate position.

In my opinion, allowing Spencer to be evicted this week would be a huge strategic error for Andy's game.


----------



## nyny523

Andy wants air time.

He feels like no one is paying attention to him.

You need to take into account the kind of people that would agree to be on a show that literally watches them 24/7. 

They clearly have attention seeking issues...


----------



## NorthAlabama

nmiller855 said:


> Looks like he is saying he will put up Jessie & Spencer & backdoor GinaMarie.


does anyone remember when there used to be suspense and anticipation over who would be nominated? and even more apprehension if the pov was used and a replacement nom was expected? there was scheming, lying, backstabbing, betrayal of alliances...all missing this season.

the noms on auto-pilot _every week_ have really taken a bite out of my enjoyment of the game. surely there's some kind of power, twist, or comp that could be introduced in order to shake this house up!


----------



## Stylin

Jessie (target) and Spencer nominated.
Andy won POV. Looks like Jessie will be going home cuz Andy wants her out most.

A pretend response (via Jokers) from Amanda if she could ever accept America nominated her:
Dear America:

Seriously!? What is wrong with you? How stupid can you be? Can&#8217;t you see that I&#8217;m evicting all of the annoying people? I'm acting in everyone&#8217;s best interest. I mean, you&#8217;d have to be some kind of glorious imbecile to nominate me. Why would you do that? It doesn&#8217;t make any sense!

Let&#8217;s think this through. I make all of those glorious jokes in the Diary Room. You guys like those, right? Of course you do. I evicted Howard, and I got into screaming matches with Candice (during a competition) and Jessie (in my underwear.) It was glorious. And they totally had that coming. McCrae told me it was &#8216;petty,&#8217; but he doesn&#8217;t get it. Sometimes I begin to question his intelligence. Moreover, his dictatorship is out of control. I mean, come on McCrae, I needed to do that.

Logic is on my side here. If you disagree, you&#8217;re an idiot.

Gloriously yours,
Amanda

P.S. Are you paying attention to me, America? I'm getting the feeling that you've been gawking at Jessie's ass this whole time.


----------



## NorthAlabama

andy doesn't use the pov, and the noms remain jessie & spencer, with jessie still the target as of now. poor helen, no one does her dirty work this week!


----------



## Ment

Helen will soon realize that pushing Kaitlyn out over Aaryn was a big mistake. Both Aaryn and Andy have loyalties with Mc/Amanda over her and barring winning HOH she/Elissa are next on the target list.


----------



## verdugan

Ment said:


> Helen will soon realize that pushing Kaitlyn out over Aaryn was a big mistake. Both Aaryn and Andy have loyalties with Mc/Amanda over her and barring winning HOH she/Elissa are next on the target list.


I don't know about Aaryn being loyal to Amanda/McRae over Helen. I think she's more loyal to Helen.


----------



## Ment

verdugan said:


> I don't know about Aaryn being loyal to Amanda/McRae over Helen. I think she's more loyal to Helen.


Aaryn is loyal to only Aaryn but if its Mc/Am vs Helen/Elissa she'll go with who has the power that week.

Jessi having found out that the house has been planning to blindside her, telling her she is safe etc deciding to empty her clip into everyone and anyone. Andy scrambling, Helen scrambling..Aaryn arguing with GM..oh it was the best part of feeds for a week. Jessi is gone for sure but any idea that Mc/Amanda had that perhaps Helen wasn't coming after them has disappeared.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

So, I turned on the live feeds to see what the mood was after Aaryn's HOH win and I see Amanda crawl under a shelf and hide behind a trash can in the storage room to cry because she can't win anything. Funny picture.


Edit: Oh, crap. Here comes Helen with her "you should be so proud of yourself!" over excitement. I'm out.


----------



## nyny523

I seriously hate all these people.


----------



## NorthAlabama

aaryn will let 3am control the vote this week, to secure herself for another two weeks. helen better win veto, or she will have to compete with judd to get back in.

_(no, i didn't forget jessie and candice, but i don't think they will have a chance to win their way back in, unless there's absolutely no skill involved!)_


----------



## Ment

Helen is trying to put the target on Elissa this week by crying about Elissa not wanting to go to jury and instead just walking if she gets voted out. Hard to tell if the is fake crying but knowing Helen I'm saying yes and we'll see a smile in DR telling us how smart she is in manipulating. Jessi still effecting the game.


----------



## bareyb

Fool Me Twice said:


> So, I turned on the live feeds to see what the mood was after Aaryn's HOH win and I see Amanda crawl under a shelf and hide behind a trash can in the storage room to cry because she can't win anything. Funny picture.


She probably thinks it's making her look like a total loser... little does she know...


----------



## Waldorf

Remember Rachel hiding in the bushes crying? Here's Amanda hiding behind a trash can.










Both McCrae and Aaryn tried to throw the comp to her, but she was terrible. Even when she buzzed in late, she buzzed in with the wrong answer.


----------



## Ment

Amanda cried after last comp as well, I'd love if Jessi came back in, won HOH and put her and Mc up.


----------



## Stylin

NorthAlabama said:


> aaryn will let 3am control the vote this week, to secure herself for another two weeks.


Ughh, so that means another week of Demanda controlling the noms/vote.


----------



## nyny523

It's so interesting, because when you read Andy's blog, you get such a different impression of people.

I can't tell if he is just a super nice person, or if there is more to some of these folks than meets the eye/ear...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Andy's blog was probably about as sincere as the tears rolling down his face after Jessie's eviction.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> It's so interesting, because when you read Andy's blog, you get such a different impression of people.
> 
> I can't tell if he is just a super nice person, or if there is more to some of these folks than meets the eye/ear...


my thoughts exactly. i now can understand why his social game in the house was is so strong after reading his blog. i usually ignore the hoh posts, but it was recommended that i take a look, and he kept me reading to the end.


----------



## Stylin

Elissa & Helen nommed.


----------



## mdougie

Stylin said:


> Elissa & Helen nommed.


I can't believe Helen thinks Spencer is the target.


----------



## nyny523

Stylin said:


> Elissa & Helen nommed.


NOW things are gonna get fun! :up:


----------



## verdugan

mdougie said:


> I can't believe Helen thinks Spencer is the target.


Her ego can't let her see that she got played. Hope she leaves this week.


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> Her ego can't let her see that she got played. Hope she leaves this week.


unless she wins the pov today, she's toast.

while gm and aaryn try to figure out how to convince spencer not to use the pov if he wins, helen is doing the same with her "alliance", andy & mcmanda, and has no clue.

the hg are almost 100% convinced it will be a reward/punishment comp today, and realize that helen will take any punishment to win, so they're busy with strategy on who else will take what punishment in order to win.

my money is on aaryn - say what you will about her, she is a beast in the comps. i bet andy, spence and mccrae go all out for rewards.


----------



## Ment

Mc is all about the rewards...pizza money only goes so far..

Can't wait to see Helen's DRs excerpts from this week. CBS should let the feeders access DRs the after the broadcast shows that would be a fantastic add.


----------



## mdougie

verdugan said:


> Her ego can't let her see that she got played. Hope she leaves this week.


Yeah I agree. She does have two chances to save herself this week.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mdougie said:


> She does have two chances to save herself this week.


yeah, she does. i was kinda hopin' for judd to win against elissa, candice, and jessie to get back in, though. he may not be the brightest light on the christmas tree, but he seems like a genuinely nice guy, loves bb, and i hated when he was taken out by amanda's rampant mvp paranoia. she needs more meds.


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> unless she wins the pov today, she's toast.


Agreed. I said the same thing in another BB thread.


----------



## mdougie

I am actually starting to run spect Amanda's game. She might win the game having not one a single comp.


----------



## bareyb

Ugh. The window of opportunity for getting rid of Amanda is quickly closing... Someone better make a big move soon.


----------



## mdougie

bareyb said:


> Ugh. The window of opportunity for getting rid of Amanda is quickly closing... Someone better make a big move soon.


The window to get rid of Aryn is closing faster. One more comp and she is all time leader.


----------



## Ment

bareyb said:


> Ugh. The window of opportunity for getting rid of Amanda is quickly closing... Someone better make a big move soon.


Helen -'Its too soon'


----------



## NorthAlabama

mdougie said:


> The window to get rid of Aryn is closing faster. One more comp and she is all time leader.


agreed, if aaryn keeps winning comps like she has been, she'll be the toughest target to eliminate.

amanda freaks out before and during comps, and blows her chances at winning, even when her alliance tries to throw the comp her way. how will mc react when the time comes to take amanda down?

the pov players are aaryn, helen, elissa, gm, spence and andy, with amanda hosting.


----------



## bareyb

NorthAlabama said:


> agreed, if aaryn keeps winning comps like she has been, she'll be the toughest target to eliminate.
> 
> amanda freaks out before and during comps, and blows her chances at winning, even when her alliance tries to throw the comp her way. *how will mc react when the time comes to take amanda down?*
> 
> the pov players are aaryn, helen, elissa, gm, spence and andy, with amanda hosting.


I'm sure she would be very upset at him if he didn't let her win.


----------



## bareyb

Ment said:


> Helen -'Its too soon'


Exactly. She will regret that move...


----------



## NorthAlabama

the pov comp still hasn't started...this might be an all nighter!


----------



## Ment

Elissa won OTEV POV comp..thats a shocker! Helen still blissfully unaware of her predicament..


----------



## NorthAlabama

spence will be the renom, someone will leak to helen she's the target, and she'll cry her heart out for a few days. 

then, she will find out she gets to compete to get back into the house, after she's given up all hope. thursday will be a great show.


----------



## mdougie

Woo hoo Elisa wins veto.


----------



## Stylin

Yaayy! Happy Elissa won veto but just wish it was a week she was truly in danger. I think Elissa may be the only person left that I like.
As much as Helen turned out to be disappointing, I absolutely HATE seeing Demanda (I see my nickname for her has caught on in the forums lol) get her way week after week. But I realize Helen has no one to blame but herself for her predicament.


----------



## mdougie

Now we see how good Aryn is? She could form a new counter alliance where she is on top. Say to Spencer IF I don't put you up will you vote out who I do out up. Then make a final two with Helen after telling her she is McRandas target. She has GM
There you go Bye Amanda.


----------



## Ment

Aaryn won't make that move unless she finds out Amanda wants her out next week to carry Elissa.

Having fun watching Helen with her pep talks with Elissa treating her like one of her kids while Elissa knows Helen is the target. Lobbyist Helen: 'I can talk my way out of pretty much anything'


----------



## NorthAlabama

mdougie said:


> Now we see how good Aryn is? She could form a new counter alliance where she is on top. Say to Spencer IF I don't put you up will you vote out who I do out up. Then make a final two with Helen after telling her she is McRandas target. She has GM
> There you go Bye Amanda.


aaryn has yet to run her own hoh, and she has to know she's the most expendable of 3am. could spence and andy keep it from mcmanda?

after the twist, if thursday's evicted hg wins to come right back in, it will be with a vengence, and be big incentive for everyone to win hoh. this could be epic.


----------



## Stylin

Ment said:


> Having fun watching Helen with her pep talks with Elissa treating her like one of her kids while Elissa knows Helen is the target.


Ohhh! Elissa knows Helen is the target?? When did she find out? Who told her and what was her reaction? Does she know Helen has stabbed her in the back?

As for Aryan - opps Aryn - I think she just treads water weekly with no solid plan. It's like she just relieved to win or not be evicted every week. I do not see her making any big moves unless its F3 and she's left with no choice.


----------



## mdougie

Stylin said:


> Ohhh! Elissa knows Helen is the target?? When did she find out? Who told her and what was her reaction? Does she know Helen has stabbed her in the back?
> 
> As for Aryan - opps Aryn - I think she just treads water weekly with no solid plan. It's like she just relieved to win or not be evicted every week. I do not see her making any big moves unless its F3 and she's left with no choice.


Amanda has been telling Ellisa everything Helen has been saying.


----------



## verdugan

mdougie said:


> Amanda has been telling Ellisa everything Helen has been saying.


Once again, Helen's big mouth, i.e., ego, will cause her fall. Good!!!


----------



## NorthAlabama

verdugan said:


> Once again, Helen's big mouth, i.e., ego, will cause her fall. Good!!!


don't count her out yet...when she meets the door (almost certain), my bet would be for her to return. and if the hoh comp is "the wall" endurance like the house has been speculating, helen has a good chance at winning (and so does elissa).

if elissa or helen won hoh, wanna lay odds on an amanda/mccrae nom ceremony right after? 

and let's not forget pandora's box, the hoh room has heard construction noises...welcome to bb15, new and improved, now more like big brother!


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> don't count her out yet


Expect the unexpected. I hope she goes this Thursday.

If she comes back and learns from her mistakes, good for her.


----------



## Ment

Aaryn is mulling putting up Amanda as the replacement nom and breaking the tie if necessary. I have no faith that she would actually do this but if it happens mad props to her. That would actually be BIG move.


----------



## nyny523

Ment said:


> Aaryn is mulling putting up Amanda as the replacement nom and breaking the tie if necessary. I have no faith that she would actually do this but if it happens mad props to her. That would actually be BIG move.


That would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## bryhamm

Ment said:


> Aaryn is mulling putting up Amanda as the replacement nom and breaking the tie if necessary. I have no faith that she would actually do this but if it happens mad props to her. That would actually be BIG move.





nyny523 said:


> That would be AWESOME!!!


That wouldn't be very smart. It would piss off both sides and she'd be doomed.


----------



## NorthAlabama

bryhamm said:


> That wouldn't be very smart. It would piss off both sides and she'd be doomed.


without andy and spencer, helen can't be saved. aaryn isn't feelin' it, either. and elissa has absolutely no influence on anyone but helen.

just like helen, spencer is lining up to march out the door, with amanda playing the drum.


----------



## nyny523

bryhamm said:


> That wouldn't be very smart. It would piss off both sides and she'd be doomed.


Like I said - AWESOME!!! :up:


----------



## Ment

bryhamm said:


> That wouldn't be very smart. It would piss off both sides and she'd be doomed.


She'd have to get a rock solid support from Spencer to do this. If I were him I'd do it in a heartbeat and keep the deal. With Amanda out of the way it paves the way for a 3 guy alliance for him. Unfortunately, Aaryn has no reason to trust Spencer's word and finds him sketchy to begin with so this won't happen.


----------



## NorthAlabama

spencer is the renom - bye-bye helen, at least until the twist plays out.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Spencer is at the bottom of any realignment. By staying with McCrae he can pick him up as a true ally if Amanda is evicted.


----------



## verdugan

From Hamsterwatch:

Helen now knows that she's the target to be evicted. 

Guess who spilled the beans? Andy of course. That guy can't keep his mouth shut.

There's no mention about Helen's reaction.


----------



## NorthAlabama

helen's first day at campaigning was unsuccessful, despite amanda's uncontrolled outbursts and behavior, and it still doesn't look good for helen.

at least helen now suspects andy is being dishonest with her (thanks to aaryn, and andy's double talk). with gm's help, helen made a little progress into aaryn's head about amanda running every hoh without a single comp win, and using aaryn to do her dirty work.

without the third vote (andy), gm and elissa simply aren't enough to save helen (with an aaryn tie-break). aaryn seems willing to make a big move, but andy has to be on board, and he's shown no sign of changing his intentions. he'd better hope helen doesn't re-enter with the twist.


----------



## NorthAlabama

indoor lockdown is already in progress for thursday's live show, with construction sounds echoing from the backyard.

anyone else smell an endurance comp for tomorrow night, or is it wishful hoping on my part?


----------



## verdugan

NorthAlabama said:


> indoor lockdown is already in progress for thursday's live show, with construction sounds echoing from the backyard.
> 
> anyone else smell an endurance comp for tomorrow night, or is it wishful hoping on my part?


How funny would it be if GM wins another endurance competition?


----------



## Ment

I don't think winning HOH would be good for her, her purging is already out of control.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Hopefully an endurance competition for everyone, including those fighting to return to the house.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> Hopefully an endurance competition for everyone, including those fighting to return to the house.


i hadn't really thought about the returning hg in an endurance comp, but it wouldn't matter to me as long as they can fight for hoh. if the returning hg comp is physical, judd and helen stand a much better chance.

i would only be disappointed if jessie or candice won the right to return, because their gameplay was lousy the first time around. they are both very smart, but were terrible socially, and lousy in the physical comps.


----------



## mdougie

NorthAlabama said:


> i hadn't really thought about the returning hg in an endurance comp, but it wouldn't matter to me as long as they can fight for hoh. if the returning hg comp is physical, judd and helen stand a much better chance.
> 
> i would only be disappointed if jessie or candice won the right to return, because their gameplay was lousy the first time around. they are both very smart, but were terrible socially, and lousy in the physical comps.


Judd had sloppy game play too. He didn't see it coming at all.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mdougie said:


> Judd had sloppy game play too. He didn't see it coming at all.


of course he didn't, he was playing a great social game, and there was no reason for him to be in jeopardy, except for amanda's paranoia. once she decided(wrongly) that he was the mvp, and blamed him for putting her on the block(he didn't), his days were numbered. he was just collateral damage.

she's terrible at physical comps, and is sometimes awkward socially, but she manipulates the house perfectly. elissa was smart to keep her at arms length. aaryn better watch out.


----------



## Ment

Elissa has good game instincts but has horrible execution. Helen the opposite, good at executing a plan but points the barrel the wrong direction. Look how different things would have been if she had listened to Elissa about keeping Kaitlyn. Aaryn wouldn't be around to win HOHs that Amanda can use and Kaitlyn would be with them and potentially winning comps. Even Andy would flip if he saw his chances were good to stay with Helen.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Elissa has good game instincts but has horrible execution.


elissa couldn't be bothered to participate in gm's b-day party last night, because she doesn't like gm or aaryn, and feels like she's above their behavior. suck it up elissa, for your own good, for 30 minutes.

if elissa doesn't hurry up and make a deal with someone who's left(or comes back), her fate is sealed with theirs. without the other hg teaming up, there's no defense left against mcmanda and their alliances. just cut mcmanda the check now.


----------



## Ment

NorthAlabama said:


> elissa couldn't be bothered to participate in gm's b-day party last night, because she doesn't like gm or aaryn, and feels like she's above their behavior. suck it up elissa, for your own good, for 30 minutes.


Her social inadequacies have been exposed so many times you have to think its beyond game strategy and its just the way she is, she only lives on Earth part-time. I loled when production put that scene of her interrupting McRanda's happy time to talk game in the broadcast show


----------



## NorthAlabama

there was another "hail mary" pass to take out spence instead of helen today, a meeting between helen, aaryn, gm and andy, but aaryn wouldn't hear of it, afraid it would seal her fate(already sealed?).

then aaryn shared with amanda that gm and andy wanted spence out, and when amanda confronted andy, he was quick to blame gm. so the rats continue to scurry, all the way to air time...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Spencer and McCrae are already off. Jessie is leading the jurors with 4. Elissa leads everyone with 5.

Andy just fell off.


----------



## gweempose

Go Elissa! I hope she wins it. It will at least make the game a little more interesting this week.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Jessie fell.


----------



## gweempose

According to a tweet I just read, on her way out she started swearing at Amanda saying "I f-ing hate you!


----------



## Ment

wtf what was that a streaker in BB house!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

gweempose said:


> According to a tweet I just read, on her way out she started swearing at Amanda saying "I f-ing hate you!


A tweet from whom?


----------



## gweempose

Fool Me Twice said:


> A tweet from whom?


Beats me. I don't have access to the live feeds, but my wife is following #BB15. We normally don't like the spoilers, but on this particular occasion we really wanted to know who is coming back and who gets HoH.


----------



## gweempose

Elissa is still in the lead with 5.

Amanda - 4
Judd -4
GM -3
Helen -3
Candice - 2


----------



## Ment

Elissa is going to Porsche this game..


----------



## Ment

Candice Helen dropped


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Judd is the last juror standing.


----------



## gweempose

Judd is officially back in the game!!! :up:


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The worst part about endurance competitions is listening to the eliminated contestants fakely encourage the remaining ones. Andy and Helen are/were the absolute worst.


----------



## Ment

seriously who was the streaker, some say it was Frank but I wasnt' paying attention.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Didn't sound or look like Frank to me. He was shorter and thicker. He was probably wearing a big curly wig which kind of looked like Frank's hair.


----------



## Ment

okay its a BB plant streaker...silly me I thought someone from the audience broke in the first time.


----------



## gweempose

I'm happy for Judd. His eviction came out of nowhere, and I really felt bad for him. Hope he wins HoH, too.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Elissa with 7. She's going to win. They haven't had the camera on her much, so I can't see her technique. If I was BB and wanted to give her an edge I'd send all of hers slower and straighter. But, long arms and good balance help too. GM was complaining that she can't reach the balls with her short arms.


----------



## Ment

J U Double D out.


----------



## Ment

Elissa looks so much like Rachel now. Killing this comp


----------



## Ment

holy crap. that was some Cirque Soleil ****..


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I just saw her technique. Very good technique. 

Wow! Amanda and Elissa with huge saves!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Elissa's technique is to squat very low and reach with her long arms--keeping her center of gravity well back at all times.


----------



## gweempose

Elissa should put up Andy and McCrae and then backdoor Amanda.


----------



## cherry ghost

gweempose said:


> Elissa should put up Andy and McCrae and then backdoor Amanda.


Except if Amanda wins POV and takes McCrae off, they both stay.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Elissa will be a holy warrior on the highest horse ever if she wins.


----------



## Ment

Fool Me Twice said:


> Elissa will be a holy warrior on the highest horse ever if she wins.


It will be glorious for feeds so yes!!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Ment said:


> It will be glorious for feeds so yes!!


Only if her righteousness doesn't interfere with good game play. If she targets GM and Aaryn because they offend her Oprah book club morality, it will be really annoying.


----------



## Ment

Fool Me Twice said:


> Only if her righteousness doesn't interfere with good game play. If she targets GM and Aaryn because they offend her Oprah book club morality, it will be really annoying.


Helen gave her a good talking too and she knows GM was onboard so it will be okay. Long as Aaryn doesn't p*ss her off last minute.


----------



## Ment

Elissa YOGAMASTER!!!


----------



## gweempose

GM asked Judd if he had sex with Jesse in the jury house ... LMAO!!!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

As much as I dislike Elissa, I was terrified that she would screw up and Amanda would pull that one out.


----------



## gweempose

At least we should finally have an interesting week.


----------



## mdougie

Who had that question about Ellisa's game?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Judd was the first person Elissa hugged. That's good. If she listens to him, he'll keep her head on straight.


----------



## Ment

Elissa went and gave Judd a big hug after her victory. He should really work with her.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The conspiracy photo. Helen was told when to bail. Note person by her foot.


----------



## Ment

Not sure what that shows but Helen wouldn't voluntarily walk off.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I agree.


----------



## nmiller855

I want Elissa to win & to put up Amanda & McCrae.


----------



## gweempose

It is weird, though. It didn't look as if she lost her balance. It looked like she jumped off.


----------



## gweempose

nmiller855 said:


> I want Elissa to win & to put up Amanda & McCrae.


The winner has already been determined. If you don't want to know, I suggest you stop reading this thread. If you want to know, the winner was ...



Spoiler



Elissa


----------



## Snappa77

Fool Me Twice said:


> The conspiracy photo. Helen was told when to bail. Note person by her foot.


Big Brother being super shady once again.


----------



## nmiller855

I can't wait to see the usual display of poor sportsmanship on BBAD.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

McCrae seems to find Elissa's companionship suddenly delightful. Amanda gave it a shot, then retreated.


----------



## NorthAlabama

there was no reason for helen to tap out. sure, she knew her game was over with elissa on her side but refusing to align with gm and aaryn, and andy defecting, but she fought hard to stay today. i don't see it, unless she was headed home to her kids.


----------



## Stylin

Yayy so happy Elissa is HOH. It came at the right time. Hopefully she puts up Mcmanda.


----------



## nmiller855

Elissa said she's putting up Aaryn but not Judd or GinaMarie. I hope the other one is Amanda & if someone gets taken off she puts up McRae.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

nmiller855 said:


> Elissa said she's putting up Aaryn but not Judd or GinaMarie. I hope the other one is Amanda & if someone gets taken off she puts up McRae.


she's completely stupid then to let BS like her not liking Aaron to keep her from breaking up mcranda


----------



## NorthAlabama

DavidTigerFan said:


> she's completely stupid then to let BS like her not liking Aaron to keep her from breaking up mcranda


if aaryn and mccrae are noms, and aaryn wins the pov, and then amanda, andy or spencer would be the renom. this could work out yet!


----------



## Ment

NorthAlabama said:


> if aaryn and mccrae are noms, and aaryn wins the pov, and then amanda, andy or spencer would be the renom. this could work out yet!


yeah I wanted MC/Andy then Amanda renom but MC/Aaryn would work too. Elissa needs to see where Judd's head is at but at this point I think Mc going out would be the best outcome as it prevents the chance of an all-boy alliance which would be bad for Elissa's game.


----------



## Waldorf

After more discussions last night, it sounds like her plan is Aaryn/McCrae with Amanda as the backdoor option. Just in case these haven't been posted yet:

Amanda's save:









Elissa's save:


----------



## verdugan

Waldorf said:


> After more discussions last night, it sounds like her plan is Aaryn/McCrae with Amanda as the backdoor option. Just in case these haven't been posted yet:


Wow, all that yoga paid off for Elissa. I'm impressed.


----------



## Dnamertz

Waldorf said:


> After more discussions last night, it sounds like her plan is Aaryn/McCrae with Amanda as the backdoor option.


WHY??? After all the talk this week about how Amanda and McCrae need to be split up. Why is Aaryn even on the radar ahead of those two? What if Amanda won veto and removed McCae...then they're both still in the house.


----------



## Ment

Dnamertz said:


> WHY??? After all the talk this week about how Amanda and McCrae need to be split up. Why is Aaryn even on the radar ahead of those two? What if Amanda won veto and removed McCae...then they're both still in the house.


Elissa is playing personal with Aaryn. I was hoping Helen's talk with her would stick but Elissa is playing her own exasperating game. Hopefully Aaryn can pull herself off or convince enough people that MC/replacement nom Amanda needs to go. In a way its kind of brilliant, she moved the target off of 3AM core and onto Aaryn but she can get rid of one of the MC/Amanda if need be. Aaryn needs to have a heart-to-heart later in the week and draw a two week truce, perhaps Judd can mediate.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Dnamertz said:


> Why is Aaryn even on the radar ahead of those two? What if Amanda won veto and removed McCae...then they're both still in the house.


elissa cannot stand aaryn, and has decided her one goal in the house is to send aaryn out the door, no matter what the cost. if she fails, mcmanda are her backup plan.

what elissa can't grasp is that her success will make sure she's sent home herself next week(unless she wins pov). amanda will never permit elissa to stay after making an "unapproved" hoh nom.


----------



## mdougie

NorthAlabama said:


> elissa cannot stand aaryn, and has decided her one goal in the house is to send aaryn out the door, no matter what the cost. if she fails, mcmanda are her backup plan.
> 
> what elissa can't grasp is that her success will make sure she's sent home herself next week(unless she wins pov). amanda will never permit elissa to stay after making an "unapproved" hoh nom.


Whether to target Aaryn or Amanda is really a toss up game wise. Arryn can win comps Amanda can't.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mdougie said:


> Whether to target Aaryn or Amanda is really a toss up game wise. Arryn can win comps Amanda can't.


that's a great point, and i've thought about it back and forth. without knowing how much elissa hates aaryn, i might have agreed with elissa's strategy. both aaryn and amanda are a threat to elissa.

for some reason, i still see amanda as the bigger threat. i could easily be wrong, and aaryn might end up being the smartest move.


----------



## Ment

Elissa just got out of DR and then proposed to Aaryn that she take her off the block and then vote Amanda out! lol ghost of Helen still speaks.


----------



## Donbadabon

I didn't see it listed here officially, but Elissa nominated Aaryn and McCrae for eviction.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Elissa just got out of DR and then proposed to Aaryn that she take her off the block and then vote Amanda out! lol ghost of Helen still speaks.


finally! putting the hate aside and pulling aaryn in to break up mcmandy makes the most sense to me. if the veto is used, amanda goes home. if the veto isn't used, mccrae goes home. amanda knows she has to win veto to protect both her and mccrae.

players for the veto were picked last night, and when aaryn picked judd as hg choice, spencer was not pleased. aaryn told gm that judd promised to use the pov on her if he won, and gm said she'd handle spencer, he's a "loose cannon"(for sure).

andy is hosting, the players are:

elissa, aaryn, mccrae, judd, gm, and amanda.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Please don't let this POV be the first thing Amanda wins!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

hummingbird_206 said:


> Please don't let this POV be the first thing Amanda wins!


It was.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Amanda won the pov? Elissa really is a stupid player. She deserves to be the next one out.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Aaron was her original target, so she gets what she really wanted.

<conspiracy> The reason the DR convinced Elissa to change her target to Aaryn (and the reason Elissa agreed to do so) was because they planned on rigging the POV competition for Amanda. </conspiracy>


----------



## Ment

Andy will go up as replacement nom and will try to blow up Aaryns game with rat tactics but he will be unsuccessful. McRanda already trying to bring back Aaryn under their influence so she can win comps for them.


----------



## Tracy

Dang it. Can't believe Amanda won.


----------



## NorthAlabama

DavidTigerFan said:


> Amanda won the pov? Elissa really is a stupid player. She deserves to be the next one out.


let's hope andy is the replacement nom. my second choice would be spencer. mcmanda lives to see another week.

aaryn will have to choose to work with elissa, gm and judd, or go forward with mcmandy and 3am. until the replacement nom goes up next to aaryn, the rats will scurry, and it will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Ment said:


> Andy will go up as replacement nom and will try to blow up Aaryns game with rat tactics but he will be unsuccessful. McRanda already trying to bring back Aaryn under their influence so she can win comps for them.


How sure are you that Andy would leave over Aaryn? Whenever I've heard them talk about Aaryn privately they would talk about not trusting her and wanting to get rid of her.

But, my feed watching is limited.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I've heard McRanda tell both Spencer and Aaryn they would stay in the last five minutes. McCrae probably wants Spencer. It's possible Amanda really wants Aaryn, but I don't know.

Edit: Yes, as of right now McCrae wants to keep his boys group of him, Spencer, and Andy together and swears he will vote Aaryn out no matter what Amanda says. At the same time in another room Amanda promises Aaryn she will stay over anyone--she'll make sure of it.


----------



## brianric

Is there something that makes people stupid when they are a participant? Granted, we only see what the producers want us to see but why didn't Elissa nominate Amanda and McCrae in the first place? It's like watching Boston Rob the last time he played in Survivor. Boston Rob (Amanda, McCrae) might get mad at me. So what. It's like watching sheep being lead to slaughter.


----------



## NorthAlabama

gameplay in the house has been crazy today since amanda won the pov, and so have twitter and the bb forums. 

amanda is trying to come up with a way to save 3am by getting elissa to use gm as a replacement nom, but as it stands now, that ain't gonna happen.

spence flat out told andy that gm, judd, and spence wouldn't be replacement noms, and andy's been in tears on and off ever since, while cursing elissa's name. making it worse, zingbot called andy a "floater" before the pov comp.


----------



## Ment

Andy needs to cry copious amounts of tears this week. It would be great if he cried all week, threw 3AM under the buss, and then Aaryn got voted out anyway cause you know she isn't loyal to Elissa at all despite their deal.


----------



## Dnamertz

DavidTigerFan said:


> Amanda won the pov? Elissa really is a stupid player. She deserves to be the next one out.


AARRGGHH!!! Getting rid of Aaryn still leaves a solid 3 alliance of Amanda, McCrae and Andy. Getting rid of Amanda would have fractured the alliance as Andy, McCrae and Aaryn would have been looking for new people to align with.

This is why Helen needed to be the person to return, to keep Allissa on track.

I hate it when a person I want to win HoH who desparately needed to win it, then blows the whole week by not even using it to their advantage.


----------



## mdougie

OMG Aaryn actually just said several times to Amanda you deserve to win big brother.


----------



## Ment

mdougie said:


> OMG Aaryn actually just said several times to Amanda you deserve to win big brother.


Amanda is the best tactical player in the house. She about to make Elissa choose GM as the replacement nom cause GM is a vote for Aaryn, and then GM is a goner. Elissa is a BB airhead gamewise.


----------



## Dnamertz

Ment said:


> Amanda is the best tactical player in the house. She about to make Elissa choose GM as the replacement nom cause GM is a vote for Aaryn, and then GM is a goner. Elissa is a BB airhead gamewise.


I don't know. Andy, Judd, and Spencer were talking last night about Andy being the possible replacement nominee and they were worrying about how Andy could go home if that happens. Then Elissa came in and they were all trying to convice her to nominate GM insteas and the three of them (Andy, Judd, and Spencer) would garuntee Aaryn would go home.

They were all talking about how fed up they are with Amanda and McCrae running the game, and Andy especially seems to be done with them. That "floater" comment by the Zingbot really has him worried that he is being portrayed as Amanda and McCrae's puppet.

Hopefully this plan holds up until Thursday. I would love to see Amanda's reaction if Andy filps and turns back the clock by turning 3am into 1am.


----------



## NorthAlabama

elissa is putting up andy as replacement nom. amanda doesn't want andy on the block. mccrae doesn't want spencer on the block. elissa has already said judd was safe this week. who does that leave, who isn't aligned with mcmandy? ginamarie. 

so who does amanda tell elissa to put up? andy! i don't think reverse psychology will work on elissa, though. and now even judd's suggesting gm for replacement nom, too, but elissa won't hear it.


watching these worms squirm as their numbers dwindle is entertaining. we've heard of dan's "mist". with amanda, it's more like "vapor".


----------



## Stylin

What a mess! Never thought Amanda would win veto - geez!

Does Judd now know how his eviction came about?


----------



## Waldorf

Veto ceremony adjourned...

As expected, Amanda used the veto to save McCrae and Andy went up as replacement nominee... as of now, expecting Aaryn to be evicted.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Elissa is so effing stupid.


----------



## Ment

DavidTigerFan said:


> Elissa is so effing stupid.


Still could work out for her. Aaryn goes and Andy goes spastic throwing Aaryn and 3AM under the bus. Judd seems snowed as ever so he has to get right with Elissa or he will be on the block with her.


----------



## NorthAlabama

and now andy sits next to aaryn. who knows where andy stands now - one moment he's wanting to take out elissa, the next he's targeting amanda. there have been so many "alliances" (add "the exterminators", spencer/judd/gm/andy), i can't remember from one moment to the next who's aligned with who. 

it's as if the hg have never seen previous bb seasons, and someone handed them a cliff notes glossary of terms with brief definitions. they're winging it based on their own limited experiences in the house, trying to figure out the strategies and rules as they go along, while throwing out the phrases "diamond pov, pandora's box, backdoor, showmance, luxury comp, and takedown comp". even fans like mccrae and judd couldn't execute good gameplay moves with this band of novices.


----------



## Ment

Well Andy hasn't had to throw 3AM under the bus since Mc/Am told Aaryn they aren't voting for her so feeds have been pedestrian. Aaryn's tried just about everything to stay except blatantly exposing 3AM, including kissing Judd but no success. Count on BB doing its audience/time shenanigans to avoid negative reactions to Aaryn when she goes out the door.


----------



## bryhamm

Ment said:


> Well Andy hasn't had to throw 3AM under the bus since Mc/Am told Aaryn they aren't voting for her so feeds have been pedestrian. Aaryn's tried just about everything to stay *except blatantly exposing 3AM*, including kissing Judd but no success. Count on BB doing its audience/time shenanigans to avoid negative reactions to Aaryn when she goes out the door.


I wonder if she will between now and then


----------



## NorthAlabama

bryhamm said:


> I wonder if she will between now and then


i'm expecting aaryn to implement "scorched earth" tactics starting tonight or tomorrow morning, after she's convinced she's tried everything else. otherwise, she'd just be lying down to let them all run over her, and i find it difficult to believe aaryn would give up so easily. here's hopin' i'm right!


----------



## bryhamm

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm expecting aaryn to implement "scorched earth" tactics starting tonight or tomorrow morning, after she's convinced she's tried everything else. otherwise, she'd just be lying down to let them all run over her, and i find it difficult to believe aaryn would give up so easily. here's hopin' i'm right!


Yeah, I hope she spills that all of here HOH's were to get rid of the person that Amanda wanted.


----------



## Ment

Going to bed, Aaryn's giving up the ghost..instead of campaigning she bleached her *sshole...have lemon's..make lemonade..uh no..what is she going to bend over for Julie?! lol kids these days. At least Aaryn blabbed about 3AM to Elissa just as a parting gift.


----------



## bryhamm

Why is Aryn convinced she is going home? Is Spencer going to side with Amanda and Mcrae? Cause it seems like GM and Judd would vote Andy out. If they work on Spencer, seems he might be willing to vote Andy out.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> At least Aaryn blabbed about 3AM to Elissa just as a parting gift.


it's about time! the day is young, and i'm still holding on to hope for aaryn to shake things up a bit with a little more strategy. we'll see if she lets me down.

either way, andy is exposed, and his game continues to fall apart (beyond repair). let's see if he has enough game in him to change with current environment, or just falls back into his old ways.


----------



## Ment

bryhamm said:


> Why is Aryn convinced she is going home? Is Spencer going to side with Amanda and Mcrae? Cause it seems like GM and Judd would vote Andy out. If they work on Spencer, seems he might be willing to vote Andy out.


Andy is part of the Exterminator alliance (Andy,Judd,Spence,GM) and he's come clean about 3AM to them. They plan to break up Mc/Am next week or if one of the two happens to win HOH get Elissa out.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Going to bed, Aaryn's giving up the ghost...





NorthAlabama said:


> the day is young, and i'm still holding on to hope for aaryn to shake things up a bit with a little more strategy.


how wrong could i be? aaryn laid down and rolled over for all of her hoh's, and she's doing the same with her nomination. good at winning, terrible at planning.

she's earned the right to be evicted, and it's just as much her fault(for not playing her own game) as anyone else's.


----------



## Waldorf

Got a chuckle out of me earlier today:

Aaryn: "What's the Emancipation Proclamation?" 
Andy: "Oh, you wouldn't like it."

A little while later, it's still driving Aaryn crazy about Andy's speech, she wants to know what it is about & he won't tell her, he says he's just using a tidbit of it & it has to do with him being from Illinois, not anything about Aaryn.


----------



## Ment

Waldorf said:


> Got a chuckle out of me earlier today:
> 
> Aaryn: "What's the Emancipation Proclamation?"
> Andy: "Oh, you wouldn't like it.


I thought Aaryn had shed her racist mouth post Jeremy/Kaitlyn but last night GM asked her if Mexicans mowed her lawns and Aaryn said no...gorillas and then laughed *sigh* this girl.. cute, can cook, reasonably intelligent but the rest...


----------



## NorthAlabama

Waldorf said:


> Aaryn: "What's the Emancipation Proclamation?"
> Andy: "Oh, you wouldn't like it."


no matter your opinion of andy, you must admit, he has his moments.


----------



## Snappa77

I want Andy to go home. Dude is such a weasel and I think if he stays he might end up winning this whole thing. 

Amanda keeps taking credit for all the evictions but I think the real brains behind it all is McCrae. They do well despite her not because of her. She is befitting from a great edit.

(BTW is it true that Amanda and exec producer Allison Grodner are close friends outside the show?)


----------



## Ment

GM wins HOH!!

















































hoping.


----------



## NorthAlabama

spence winning might shake things up a bit!


----------



## Ment

spence is NOT winning, he's chicken George this round.


----------



## Ment

I told yas  GM HAS to get Pandoras Box!! come on BB!! Nick this girl!! lolz


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> I told yas  GM HAS to get Pandoras Box!! come on BB!! Nick this girl!! lolz


 gm's putting up mccranda! the rest of the house is happy, except for andy.

he's worried that elissa will win hoh next week, and he should be.


----------



## Ment

NorthAlabama said:


> gm's putting up mccranda! the rest of the house is happy, except for andy.
> 
> he's worried that elissa will win hoh next week, and he should be.


GM's Pandora's box, videogram from Nick or rest of house on slop. Ha Ha!


----------



## Tracy

Does anyone know what Nick's current status is? Is he still into GM?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Tracy said:


> Does anyone know what Nick's current status is? Is he still into GM?


from his interview at bigbrothernetwork.com:



> _When asked if he had romantic feelings for her, Nick answered: _The lines get blended in the house, but I was definitely more than a friend. Im going to go on a date with GinaMarie. Were going to go to a monster truck rally.


----------



## Tracy

Thanks!


----------



## Ment

He's not into GM but is a decent guy so he'll fulfill his promise to GM to take her on a date.

July 30th interview from Rachel with Nick



> RR: What about after she leaves the house? Are you going to talk to her and see her in the real world?
> 
> NU: I want to be there for her outside of the house. I want to talk with her outside of the house and try to make a positive impact on her life outside of the house as well.


----------



## Dnamertz

I can't believe last night on After Dark, Amanda was actually crying to McCrae and saying "I'm not going to be bullied" (referring to Elissa). Then she keeps worrying that she's going to be the one coming off as the bully in the viewers eye's. There is a reason she comes off that way...because that is the she is acting.

She actually believes Elissa is the one behaving badly. Am I missing something here?

Hopefully when (if) Amanda gets evicted, Julie questions her about her behavior.


----------



## mdougie

Dnamertz said:


> I can't believe last night on After Dark, Amanda was actually crying to McCrae and saying "I'm not going to be bullied" (referring to Elissa). Then she keeps worrying that she's going to be the one coming off as the bully in the viewers eye's. There is a reason she comes off that way...because that is the she is acting.
> 
> She actually believes Elissa is the one behaving badly. Am I missing something here?
> 
> Hopefully when (if) Amanda gets evicted, Julie questions her about her behavior.


Yeah that was way over the top, and too funny.

This season has had far more houseguests openly worrying about how they are being "portrayed". They know they are coming across like dbags with no game. Aryn was worried and found out she wasn't worried enough. Amanda and Andy have recognized through questions in DR and by JC that they might be coming across as real villains and are right to be worried. They know what they have said, and the things they have done. They should be worried. They will have real consequences to deal with when they get out.


----------



## Waldorf

Some sort of luxury comp just went down. I think they had to pop balloons to find what was inside of them... Spencer won $10k


----------



## NorthAlabama

Dnamertz said:


> I can't believe last night on After Dark, Amanda was actually crying to McCrae and saying "I'm not going to be bullied" (referring to Elissa)...
> 
> She actually believes Elissa is the one behaving badly. Am I missing something here?


i thought the same...poor amanda, always the victim, bullied all season long, never a harsh word about anyone else...not!

she is truly delusional, unaware of her behavior, and grasping at straws. it's her second week without power, and she's in meltdown mode...it's fun to watch.


----------



## Ment

AM is full on delusional. Noms are going on now and she 100% believes Elissa is going up. Going to be Noah's Flood type crying this evening.


----------



## NorthAlabama

and...boom! mccranda are on the block - cue full meltdown mode for demanda.


----------



## mdougie

I can't wait until after dark

Hey I think feeds are only going for $10. Watching Amanda meltdown might just be worth it.


----------



## Ment

Good lawdy..Mc is even more of a wimp than AM. Dudes been whimpering for an hour at least.


----------



## Stylin

mdougie said:


> Yeah that was way over the top, and too funny.
> This season has had far more houseguests openly worrying about how they are being "portrayed". They know they are coming across like dbags with no game. Aryn was worried and found out she wasn't worried enough. Amanda and Andy have recognized through questions in DR and by JC that they might be coming across as real villains and are right to be worried. They know what they have said, and the things they have done. They should be worried. They will have real consequences to deal with when they get out.


I luved when Julie repeated Aryn's words back to her. Nobody was really buying Aryns bs, esp Julie.



NorthAlabama said:


> and...boom! mccranda are on the block - cue full meltdown mode for demanda.


Yippee!!! Never thought I'd be grateful GM is HOH.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Damn, who'd have thought that GM would be the one to put them up and break them up? I'd vote for her now! If Amanda gets sent home and McCrae can actually show that he plays by himself, he could pull a Rachel and win this.


----------



## Barmat

Stylin said:


> I luved when Julie repeated Aryn's words back to her. Nobody was really buying Aryns bs, esp Julie.
> 
> Yippee!!! Never thought I'd be grateful GM is HOH.


I bet the "slap the slant out of her eyes(towards Helen)" didn't go over to well with Julie.


----------



## nmiller855

Jokersupdates says McCrae won the veto & Amanda is walking around in a yellow tutu. Last night she said she was going to go for all the prizes if she got the chance before she leaves.


----------



## Snappa77

Any chance McCrae uses veto on Amanda? I doubt it but hopefully he does. 

Amanda sucks at comps and would be better to keep over McC cuz of that.


----------



## Dnamertz

Snappa77 said:


> Any chance McCrae uses veto on Amanda? I doubt it but hopefully he does.
> 
> Amanda sucks at comps and would be better to keep over McC cuz of that.


No, Amanda has to go so she doesn't stick around and end up winning this game. My only fear this week is that Amanda comes off the block. Even though the other HG's seem pretty adamant about evicting whichever one of those two is still on the block, I fear that if McCrae is the one that stays on the block then Amanda will only have to bully two people into saving McCrae by threatening to make their remaning week hell if McCrea gets voted out. I can see a couple of these HG's (especailly Andy) being afraid of her wrath, and go along with want she says.

Hopefully McCrae uses the veto on himself and everyone else sticks to their word and evicts Amanda.

Part of me really wanted Andy to win the veto to see his turmoil about whether to use it or not.


----------



## tigercat74

Who goes up as the replacement? I think Elissa gets nominated and backdoored. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NorthAlabama

tigercat74 said:


> Who goes up as the replacement? I think Elissa gets nominated and backdoored.


they were talking about spence as replacement. elissa won't be the target until one of mccranda goes to jury.


----------



## mdougie

NorthAlabama said:


> they were talking about spence as replacement. elissa won't be the target until one of mccranda goes to jury.


Yeah no way the backdoor Elissa as that hands Amanda the game.


----------



## Dnamertz

The last couple nights Andy can't stop telling others how the only person he hates in the house is Ellissa. First he was saying it to Amanda, so I though he was just trying to make her feel like he's on her side, but last night he was telling Spencer how much he despises Ellissa (and Spencer was agreeing).

I find Ellissa to be somewhat annoying, but I don't see where all the hatred comes from. What am I not seeing about Ellissa's behavior that is making her so hated?


----------



## nmiller855

Amanda claims that if she is evicted she will tell Julie Chen that she was portrayed badly & Elissa is really the problem. I don't think she&#8216;ll actually do it but I'm really hoping that she is the one walking out the door & McCrae follows her soon.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Dnamertz said:


> I find Ellissa to be somewhat annoying, but I don't see where all the hatred comes from. What am I not seeing about Ellissa's behavior that is making her so hated?


there are a lot of reasons. first, she lied about being rachel's sister, made up a lame story, then instantly 180'd and told the truth(why?). next, the game handed her mvp for 3 weeks(ok, ok, "online voters" handed it to her). then, she decided to make it known that her stipend is higher than the other, "non-celebrity", hg.

she is also stubbornly determined to make her own game moves, not matter what anyone else says. that might not necessarily be a bad quality on its own, but it doesn't foster a sense of closeness with any of her alliances, or help with any other relationship in the house, killing her social game.

add that to her "air" of superiority(especially regarding her spiritual beliefs and yoga), talk about her family (husband's) wealth, and snide, condescending comments from time to time (nothing earth shattering, just not needed), you get a full picture.

i chalk most of it up to deep seeded insecurity issues. she might be nice to know personally in random social situations, but i don't see her as "close friend" material.


----------



## mdougie

Dnamertz said:


> The last couple nights Andy can't stop telling others how the only person he hates in the house is Ellissa. First he was saying it to Amanda, so I though he was just trying to make her feel like he's on her side, but last night he was telling Spencer how much he despises Ellissa (and Spencer was agreeing).
> 
> I find Ellissa to be somewhat annoying, but I don't see where all the hatred comes from. What am I not seeing about Ellissa's behavior that is making her so hated?


I have noticed that two, and so has my wife. She just said the same thing you did as we were watching After Dark. I first I thought it was him just being his duplicitous floater self sucking up to Amanda. Now I does appear he really has hate for her.

He has no game she exposed him. He is a floater and as someone described him he acts like that little yapping dog from loony tunes that just follows spike around jumping and kissing up.

He has been caught in lies and is worried he will be next to go. He is pathetic.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mdougie said:


> He has no game she exposed him...He has been caught in lies and is worried he will be next to go. He is pathetic.


this is result of having a one-sided strategy. i believe the way he started playing in the house was the only way he could survive. once he was exposed, though, he should have altered his game accordingly, and completely changed his game.

because he hasn't, he's disposable. just not the biggest target at the moment.


----------



## Ment

Dnamertz said:


> The last couple nights Andy can't stop telling others how the only person he hates in the house is Ellissa. First he was saying it to Amanda, so I though he was just trying to make her feel like he's on her side, but last night he was telling Spencer how much he despises Ellissa (and Spencer was agreeing).
> 
> I find Ellissa to be somewhat annoying, but I don't see where all the hatred comes from. What am I not seeing about Ellissa's behavior that is making her so hated?


The combination of lack of social awareness and her wealthy background via her husband leads to her to make statements that annoy multiple people in the house. The other night she was telling them how her husband bought a 5K capacity hockey stadium and she was going to put a wellness center in the lower floor. She also has a sarcastic humor that I as a viewer find hilarious but houseguests find passive-aggressive. That she jokes in that way cause she doesn't have balls to confront people.


----------



## Dnamertz

NorthAlabama said:


> there are a lot of reasons. first, she lied about being rachel's sister, made up a lame story, then instantly 180'd and told the truth(why?). next, the game handed her mvp for 3 weeks(ok, ok, "online voters" handed it to her). then, she decided to make it known that her stipend is higher than the other, "non-celebrity", hg.
> 
> she is also stubbornly determined to make her own game moves, not matter what anyone else says. that might not necessarily be a bad quality on its own, but it doesn't foster a sense of closeness with any of her alliances, or help with any other relationship in the house, killing her social game.
> 
> add that to her "air" of superiority(especially regarding her spiritual beliefs and yoga), talk about her family (husband's) wealth, and snide, condescending comments from time to time (nothing earth shattering, just not needed), you get a full picture.


Your 1st two paragraphs are not reasons for hatred at all. Her lying about being Rachel's sisters was expected and what she needed to do. Admitting who her sister is put a huge target on her back. Lying about that is part of the game (as is the lying ALL the other HG's have done) so I don't see how that is hated.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Dnamertz said:


> Her lying about being Rachel's sisters was expected and what she needed to do...Lying about that is part of the game.


the entire game is based on lying, but only works when you commit to the lie, and stick with it. bad lying gets you in trouble, and changing your story makes you an even bigger target.



Dnamertz said:


> Admitting who her sister is put a huge target on her back.


of course, so why did she admit it, _after_ deciding to lie? if she had admitted to it up front when asked, she could have started damage control. or, she could have lied, and stuck to her story. it's not like she didn't know she was rachel's sister and didn't have time to prepare a strategy.

hg lying about background (job, age, wealth, relatives, sexual orientation, etc.) has happened several seasons, and every time the lie is discovered, it's caused bigger trouble than just telling the truth, or sticking to the original story. it's as if elissa had never watched big brother...


----------



## brianric

NorthAlabama said:


> of course, so why did she admit it, _after_ deciding to lie? if she had admitted to it up front when asked, she could have started damage control. or, she could have lied, and stuck to her story. it's not like she didn't know she was rachel's sister and didn't have time to prepare a strategy.


Lying and sticking to her story would have resulted in her demise early in the game. Pretty much everyone else knew she was Rachael's sister. When caught in a lie it is better to confess than to continue on with the lie.


----------



## NorthAlabama

brianric said:


> Lying and sticking to her story would have resulted in her demise early in the game. Pretty much everyone else knew she was Rachael's sister.


maybe, maybe not. it all depends on how good she was at lying, and if she was willing to stick with it, all part of the game. no one _knew_ she was rachel's sister, they _suspected_.

if she had planned her response, laughed, and said "yeah, i get that all the time, i'm a big fan of rachel's, i think it's great people think we look alike, i'd love to meet her sometime", it might have worked. this would have been the second best of 3 options.



brianric said:


> When caught in a lie it is better to confess than to continue on with the lie.


historically, lying then confessing has been the least successful in bb.

the best strategy would have been to be honest upfront when she was asked, immediately start damage control, form alliances, and use it to her advantage.


----------



## brianric

NorthAlabama said:


> the best strategy would have been to be honest upfront when she was asked, immediately start damage control, form alliances, and use it to her advantage.


I agree on your last point. In fact, I would have come out with it in the beginning without being asked.


----------



## Dnamertz

NorthAlabama said:


> maybe, maybe not. it all depends on how good she was at lying, and if she was willing to stick with it, all part of the game. no one _knew_ she was rachel's sister, they _suspected_.
> .


You saw what happened when people sit back and let others "suspect" whatever they want. They run wild with their suspicion and paranoia...like they did suspecting Judd was MVP, and when they talked themselves into believing Ellissa was MVP that one week and put herself on the block to throw them off. It didn't matter how much she denied that she wasn't MVP that week, their minds were made up.



Ment said:


> The other night she was telling them how her husband bought a 5K capacity hockey stadium and she was going to put a wellness center in the lower floor.


I saw that discussion and I didn't think there was anything wrong with her talking about her business. So, she is supposed to admit upfront who her sister is but then she shouldn't talk about her or her husband's business opportunities?

As for her making comments about acting better than the other HGs...I see how some of her comments come off that way. But, so do other HGs. Weeks ago GM and Aaryn were in the hammock complaining about Ellissa thinking she is better that the others. GM then criticized Ellissa for wearing expensive clothes and GM said "I can buy a $2 pair of shorts and look better than her". Then minutes later GM and Aaryn went on about how fat Candice is. Talk about acting like you are better than others.


----------



## Ment

Dnamertz said:


> I saw that discussion and I didn't think there was anything wrong with her talking about her business. So, she is supposed to admit upfront who her sister is but then she shouldn't talk about her or her husband's business opportunities?
> 
> As for her making comments about acting better than the other HGs...I see how some of her comments come off that way. But, so do other HGs. Weeks ago GM and Aaryn were in the hammock complaining about Ellissa thinking she is better that the others. GM then criticized Ellissa for wearing expensive clothes and GM said "I can buy a $2 pair of shorts and look better than her". Then minutes later GM and Aaryn went on about how fat Candice is. Talk about acting like you are better than others.


Its just not a smart thing to do if the aim is to grow stronger bonds with member's of the house who's financial circumstances are different. Hard to be 'one of the guys' when you talk like that and I'm not saying she said it to be prideful, its her lack of situational awareness which also makes her a horrible liar.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Dnamertz said:


> You saw what happened when people sit back and let others "suspect" whatever they want. They run wild with their suspicion and paranoia...like they did suspecting Judd was MVP...


i never said it was a good strategy, only the second best, and better than lying then confessing. the big difference between mvp and being rachel's sister, everyone knew up front someone was mvp, no one knew rachel's sister was in the house.


Dnamertz said:


> It didn't matter how much she denied that she wasn't MVP that week, their minds were made up.


a big contributor to this was the fact she had already won three times.


Dnamertz said:


> I saw that discussion and I didn't think there was anything wrong with her talking about her business.


it's about strategy, not whether it's right or wrong. can you see how this might be considered bragging by some, and could alienate other hg? how does bragging take you further in the game?


----------



## Dnamertz

Ment said:


> Its just not a smart thing to do if the aim is to grow stronger bonds with member's of the house who's financial circumstances are different. Hard to be 'one of the guys' when you talk like that and I'm not saying she said it to be prideful, its her lack of situational awareness which also makes her a horrible liar.


True, but just last night Amanda was said to McCrae and someone else (I think it was Andy) that "I didn't come here for the money, I don't need the money like you or McCrae, I came to see how far I could get and I never thought I'd get this far".

Yes, Ellissa has a situational awareness problem, but I just don't get how she is being singled out by some as being the worst person in the house when other HGs are doing these same things. Especially when your are just comparing Amanda vs Ellissa, I think Amanda by far comes accross as the worse person out of those two. Look at how she talked down to Jessie, Candice, and now Ellissa. In each of those confrontations, they were talking about the game and Amanda responded with personal attacks.


----------



## Dnamertz

nmiller855 said:


> Amanda claims that if she is evicted she will tell Julie Chen that she was portrayed badly & Elissa is really the problem. I don't think shell actually do it but I'm really hoping that she is the one walking out the door & McCrae follows her soon.


she hasn't seen the show yet, how does she know how she is being portrayed? She has a feeling she is being portrayed badly because that is how she is acting.


----------



## JFriday

I'm sure if she claims to be portrayed badly Julie will remind her that they are broadcast 24/7 so no matter what CBS shows people also form opinions on how you act even if that is not seen on CBS.


----------



## Dnamertz

Anytime 2 people are off by themselves talking, Amanda is convinced they are in an alliance and now I know why. Every time I see Amanda on After Dark she is whispering to someone about the game...she's talking game non-stop. So, she must assume that anytime any one else is talking, they also must be talking about the game.

Watching her last night try to talk GM into nominating Ellissa as the replacement nominee was great. She knows something is up but GM is obviously not going to tell her about the Exterminators. I wonder how Amanda is going to feel when she finds out that even Andy has turned on her.

It would be awesome if GM did put up Ellissa as the replacement (as a pawn) and the exterminators still voted out Amanda. The look on her face when the HGs choose to keep Ellissa over her would be priceless.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Dnamertz said:


> It would be awesome if GM did put up Ellissa as the replacement (as a pawn) and the exterminators still voted out Amanda. The look on her face when the HGs choose to keep Ellissa over her would be priceless.


this would be epic!


----------



## nmiller855

Ginamarie put Spencer up as the replacement but as much as I enjoyed watching her as she realized that she was put on the block the reaction if Elissa had been the replacement & Amanda was still the one evicted would have been priceless.
Amanda has been bragging about all the different places she has had sex such as most of the other people's beds, photo booth, **** pit, etc. She appears to be delusional about how she is always the victim. An example was when her & Candice were arguing & she was trying to act like she wasn't saying anything. Did she forget that there are cameras all over & we were getting to see both sides? She was screaming at production last night saying that they should have done better screening & not let someone like Ginamarie play. She was playing chess by herself but acting like she was playing against Elissa.
I like that she will go to the jury house where she will be with Candice & Jessie to deal with.


----------



## Ment

After her DR session, Elissa is going to try and keep Amanda for some godawful reason . Time for RatAndy to make a decision if he will obey his masters or stay with the Exterminators. I'd say it was a mastermind move to expose Andy but I know thats not it..


----------



## Stylin

The rest of HG's are voting Demanda out, and Andy wants to frame Elissa by saying HE voted for Demanda to stay, not Elissa who may have to give over her wedding ring to prove loyalty... Elissa better get HOH or veto next week cuz this change of heart has bumped her up the list to #1 target.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> ...Elissa is going to try and keep Amanda for some godawful reason...


and when elissa has made up her mind, that's how she votes...elissa for the win???


----------



## DavidTigerFan

If she does that she is seriously the worst player ever. Unless the diary room is literally telling her that they'll protect her and/or give her money what possible reason could she have to keep amanda? Not only that, but that would just give it back to Mcranda as far as control.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

This is hilarious. From Joker's:



> McCrae wonders if they brought in people who did not like Rachel on purpose. Elissa says she thinks they did because production - scoobydoo
> warned her there would be houseguests who didn't like Rachel. Elissa says Aaryn knew everything about Rachel (says she was a fan). McCrae doesn't know who those people would be.
> 
> BB tells them to stop talking about production


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Joker's again....Amanda is seriously delusional.



> Amanda crying: I feel like I've fought for everyone else and nobody's fighting for me
> Mon 9:37 PM BBT	Ama: Why are they keeping Spencer over me? McCrae asks if they should make a deal with Elissa. Keep them safe and they'll go after whoever Elissa wants
> Mon 9:36 PM BBT	Amanda has bn crying & bitc^^^^ for the past 10-15minutes hhiding under the blanket crying. She is whining on how she took bullet For everyone in this game & now they won't save me.
> Mon 9:33 PM BBT	Amanda says she's fought for everyone else to stay and nobody is fighting for her. She should've thought about her own game


----------



## Ment

NorthAlabama said:


> and when elissa has made up her mind, that's how she votes...elissa for the win???


yes this is how'll she'll vote..promised on her child and the Bible plus her wedding ring. Second time she's come out of DR and with a new game plan. Elissa thinks she has some special relationship with DR, she told Amanda that if she were voted out early when she had MVP that she'd be brought back so she wasn't worried then. DR just wants good drama footage and the suggestions in DR are for a better broadcast show not because they want Elissa to win. I suppose getting recruited and payed better than the other houseguests can lead one to that wrong thinking.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Second time she's come out of DR and with a new game plan.


yeah, it is, but i really don't blame production for this, because ultimately it's the hg's decision on how they play, who they nominate, and how they vote. production wants the most viewers possible so they can make the most bucks. cue the conspiracy theories!

i'm sure production asks leading questions in the dr about different scenarios that make the wheels turn in the hg's mind. heck, if it were my show, with the amount of money that's invested, i would too.


----------



## mdougie

NorthAlabama said:


> and when elissa has made up her mind, that's how she votes...elissa for the win???


Elissa for the win for sure.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mdougie said:


> Elissa for the win for sure.


the odds aren't good if mccranda stays in the house this week...


----------



## Dnamertz

Ment said:


> After her DR session, Elissa is going to try and keep Amanda for some godawful reason . Time for RatAndy to make a decision if he will obey his masters or stay with the Exterminators. I'd say it was a mastermind move to expose Andy but I know thats not it..


Has she confirmed this with Andy?


----------



## DavidTigerFan

No, andy is gonna play nice with her and then vote out amanda. Somehow trying to blame Elissa for voting her out.


----------



## mdougie

NorthAlabama said:


> the odds aren't good if mccranda stays in the house this week...


Depends of if Amanda keeps her word that she will be loyal.


----------



## Dnamertz

Ment said:


> After her DR session, Elissa is going to try and keep Amanda for some godawful reason . Time for RatAndy to make a decision if he will obey his masters or stay with the Exterminators. I'd say it was a mastermind move to expose Andy but I know thats not it..


How do you know she is going to try to keep Amanda? Is this just what she is telling Amanda? Is she just trying to tell Amanda what she wants to hear?


----------



## Ment

Dnamertz said:


> How do you know she is going to try to keep Amanda? Is this just what she is telling Amanda? Is she just trying to tell Amanda what she wants to hear?


She swore on everything that was sacred to her and is going to give Amanda her ring as a promise to vote so yeah pretty sure this is going to happen minus another DR session. 

The fatal part of her plan is Elissa doesn't know about the Exterminators so still assumes Andy is still with Mc/Am but in fact he is only keeping ties in case Mc wins HOH.

What she should have done is remind GM/Judd how shady Andy is and lay out the plan to expose Andy and THEN promise the vote for AM.


----------



## mdougie

Well I stopped feeling sorry for GM. Calling Elissa's son a dirty *****? Haven't found the video yet. Discusting .

I guess the first quote was wrong. She supposedly said "f**kin' Spanish Puerto Rican little dirt f**ker. Still going to find the vid.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> What she should have done is remind GM/Judd how shady Andy is and lay out the plan to expose Andy and THEN promise the vote for AM.


yes, but that would have required knowledge of the game, careful planning, and forethought of strategy - unfortunately, none of which seem to be qualities in eliss'a portfolio.

but at least, spiritually, it felt appropriate when she talked about it in the dr.


----------



## mdougie

Best wil video yet.

VMA BB mash up. lol

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pWsUg50DVs[/media]


----------



## JFriday

Yea I read that, just when you think you have someone to root for.


----------



## mdougie

JFriday said:


> Yea I read that, just when you think you have someone to root for.


I am so glad I was team Elissa from Day 1.


----------



## Dnamertz

Ment said:


> She swore on everything that was sacred to her and is going to give Amanda her ring as a promise to vote so yeah pretty sure this is going to happen minus another DR session.
> 
> The fatal part of her plan is Elissa doesn't know about the Exterminators so still assumes Andy is still with Mc/Am but in fact he is only keeping ties in case Mc wins HOH.
> 
> What she should have done is remind GM/Judd how shady Andy is and lay out the plan to expose Andy and THEN promise the vote for AM.


So, is Andy still actually planning on voting out Amanda? If there is one vote for Amanda to stay this week, how will anyone know whose vote it was. Amanda and McCrae will think it's Andy's vote, but I don't know who the rest of the Exterminators will believe.


----------



## Ment

Dnamertz said:


> So, is Andy still actually planning on voting out Amanda? If there is one vote for Amanda to stay this week, how will anyone know whose vote it was. Amanda and McCrae will think it's Andy's vote, but I don't know who the rest of the Exterminators will believe.


If MC wins HOH, yes Andy after having voted Amanda out will blame it on Elissa going back on her promise. If the Exterminators win then he doesn't care...he went with the house etc.


----------



## Dnamertz

Ment said:


> If MC wins HOH, yes Andy after having voted Amanda out will blame it on Elissa going back on her promise. If the Exterminators win then he doesn't care...he went with the house etc.


But if the Exterminators win, then won't they suspect Andy might have been the one vote? Or do the Exterminators know about this plan?

Also, if Elissa goes to the extreme of actually handing over her wedding ring, I would think Amanda and McCrae might actually think she was the one vote in their favor and start to suspect Andy went back on his promise.


----------



## Ment

Ext knows about Elissa voting for AM to stay and Andy's plan to blame the vote on Elissa. Yes the ring given to AM could cause a problem if MC wins HOH, MC would have to weigh Andy's past loyalty vs ring that means alot to Elissa. On Elissa's side of things AM/MC believe she is telling the truth cause she wouldn't give them the ring if she wasn't a sure vote, Elissa is a bad liar etc.


----------



## bryhamm

Why the hell would someone give up their wedding ring for a promise in a game like this?


----------



## nmiller855

I think the ring that Elissa gave Amanda is fake. She complained about being at an event & someone from the Bad Girls cast stealing her cell phone so I could see her having a fake ring made to wear in the Big Brother house to protect her real ring.


----------



## Jstkiddn

nmiller855 said:


> I think the ring that Elissa gave Amanda is fake. She complained about being at an event & someone from the Bad Girls cast stealing her cell phone so I could see her having a fake ring made to wear in the Big Brother house to protect her real ring.


If that turns out to be a fake ring and Elissa is stringing Amanda along, then I hope she wins it all!! That would be epic!

Is that mean of me?


----------



## Ment

bryhamm said:


> Why the hell would someone give up their wedding ring for a promise in a game like this?


Its not like Amanda could keep it, production would make her give it back before she went into jury.



Jstkiddn said:


> If that turns out to be a fake ring and Elissa is stringing Amanda along, then I hope she wins it all!! That would be epic!
> 
> Is that mean of me?


Elissa is not that game savvy unless production plants that idea.  Maybe if Elissa gets wind of Andy's hinky vote plan.


----------



## Dnamertz

Jstkiddn said:


> If that turns out to be a fake ring and Elissa is stringing Amanda along, then I hope she wins it all!! That would be epic!
> 
> Is that mean of me?


That would be great! Amanda could be walking out the door and Elissa could pull out the real ring and put it on her finger.


----------



## tigercat74

Dnamertz said:


> That would be great! Amanda could be walking out the door and Elissa could pull out the real ring and put it on her finger.


I know what finger I would want her to show her.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NorthAlabama

Dnamertz said:


> Amanda could be walking out the door and Elissa could pull out the real ring and put it on her finger.


as it stands, amanda will be walking out the door tomorrow night, but with elissa's vote to stay, their deal in tact. it's andy who will send amanda home, and she has no clue (remember helen?).

on a different note, another forum mentioned judd complained in the hoh bedroom (to gm, andy and spencer) the dr keeps asking him about his vote this week, and it was getting on his nerves. did anyone else hear this?


----------



## Ment

yes, he referred to 'ghosts' last night telling him what to do and then double-finger flipped off DR. DR wants him to flip to Amanda obviously.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Will someone explain to me what Elissa has to gain from voting to keep Amanda. What have I missed? If she already knows that everyone else is giving her the boot,why would she vote to keep her?


----------



## NorthAlabama

Jstkiddn said:


> Will someone explain to me what Elissa has to gain from voting to keep Amanda. What have I missed? If she already knows that everyone else is giving her the boot,why would she vote to keep her?


elissa told andy she trusts amanda over gm and spence. judd's not having any of it. andy is lying to elissa, telling her he agrees to keep amanda, while telling spence he's safe.

and once again, andy's web of lies and deceit wins the day - for andy? why anyone still trusts andy, still eludes me. we'll see...


----------



## Jstkiddn

Thank you!


----------



## Dnamertz

NorthAlabama said:


> as it stands, amanda will be walking out the door tomorrow night, but with elissa's vote to stay, their deal in tact. it's andy who will send amanda home, and she has no clue (remember helen?).
> 
> on a different note, another forum mentioned judd complained in the hoh bedroom (to gm, andy and spencer) the dr keeps asking him about his vote this week, and it was getting on his nerves. did anyone else hear this?


If Andy's plan is successful, and Andy makes it to the final two, will he reveal this plan? Will he want to hide this move to make Amanda and McCrae think he was 100% loyal, or will he want to reveal this move to show he actually made a brilliant game move? I do think this is a great move on his part, unless it backfires and McCranda believe Elissa and her ring more than they believe Andy.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Dnamertz said:


> If Andy's plan is successful, and Andy makes it to the final two, will he reveal this plan? Will he want to hide this move to make Amanda and McCrae think he was 100% loyal, or will he want to reveal this move to show he actually made a brilliant game move?


_if_ he makes it to final 2, and his previous dr sessions are any clue, he'll confess his betrayals, take full credit for every game move made by anyone, and reveal how he masterminded each eviction in the house. he appears to have a very high opinion of his own game.

that said, how would the jury react? that would depend on who's sitting next to him, but i doubt it would make him many fans in jury. there are several hg sitting on jury that have just as high opinion of their own game, and i have a feeling they might see events unfolding a little differently. this has boiled down to be the season of inflated egos.


----------



## mdougie

GM is ripping into Amanda.


----------



## mdougie

If anyone is awake you must watch this. GM is totally destroying Amanda.


----------



## Ment

I was waiting for a mattress flip.


----------



## mdougie

The best episode of the season. GM was so ruthless it was hard to watch. Then Sender Judd and Any Laughing.


----------



## Ment

Favorite Part: Amanda to Mc about not standing up for her: 'I need a man!' [_not a pizza boy_]


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Favorite Part: Amanda to Mc about not standing up for her: 'I need a man!' [_not a pizza boy_]


my favorite part: where mccrae points out to amanda her behavior is exactly why she's on the block to begin with.

what did amanda and gm expect the guys to do - jump into the middle of their shouting match, and risk getting expelled from the game? i think it's funny the guys sat back and grinned at the girls blow out.

judd also upset elissa when he told her to "eph off". he tried to eplain it away as a game move - she had to be really mad at him (so no one will suspect their aligned). she wasn't hearing much of his explanation or apology.


----------



## andyw715

Yeah I think only Dan can totally back stab a houseguest and then turn it around as being game play (multiple times with the same contestant at that!)


----------



## mdougie

Elissa spoiled Survivor. Not the winner just when a certain player leaves.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

And now you did, assuming it's



Spoiler



the only BB player in the cast.


----------



## mdougie

Fool Me Twice said:


> And now you did, assuming it's
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the only BB player in the cast.


That would be assuming. She knows production through Rachel and other shows.


----------



## Ment

mdougie said:


> Elissa spoiled Survivor. Not the winner just when a certain player leaves.


Don't know what she actually knows but she first spoiled that over a week ago on feeds.


----------



## Dnamertz

Ment said:


> Favorite Part: Amanda to Mc about not standing up for her: 'I need a man!' [_not a pizza boy_]


I liked when Amanda was saying "I'm not fighting with you, you'r arguing with yourself". Now she knows how Elissa felt.

Then after the fight Amanda was actually making that same complaint to Elissa. "I kept telling her I wasn't fighting with her and she kept on going" and "She was taking personal digs and making fun of the way I look". I bet Elissa can empathize with Amanda.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Hopefully Amanda and Elissa can take the same van to the jury house.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Fool Me Twice said:


> Hopefully Amanda and Elissa can take the same van to the jury house.


Wouldn't you pay to be a fly on the wall for that one!!


----------



## DavidTigerFan

So tell me if I'm wrong. 

The plan tonight is that the Exterminators will vote out amanda. 
Amanda thinks she's staying because of the unholy alliance that she made with Elissa and she still thinks Andy is working with her.
When Amanda goes, Andy will blame elissa for his vote.
With the DE, the exterminators will put up elissa and mccrae.
If elissa and mccrae win HoH, it's in the air...other than Andy trying to convince McCrae he didn't vote amanda out.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> Hopefully Amanda and Elissa can take the same van to the jury house.


:up::up:


----------



## NorthAlabama

DavidTigerFan said:


> So tell me if I'm wrong.
> 
> The plan tonight is that the Exterminators will vote out amanda.
> Amanda thinks she's staying because of the unholy alliance that she made with Elissa and she still thinks Andy is working with her.
> When Amanda goes, Andy will blame elissa for his vote.
> With the DE, the exterminators will put up elissa and mccrae.
> If elissa and mccrae win HoH, it's in the air...other than Andy trying to convince McCrae he didn't vote amanda out.


that's mostly how i understand it, but mccranda are not feeling all that confident demanda staying tonight.

i don't think andy will have time to sell his "it was all elissa's fault" story following the vote and before the hoh, but we'll see.

anyone wanting to stay in the house from here until final 3 must win hoh or veto...there's slim pickin's goin' forward.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

So, neither the season's villain nor the fake hero will win the grand prize. Elissa will, nevertheless, be awarded with the fan favorite award.


----------



## ufo4sale

Has spencer ever won HOH?


----------



## Ment

Andy is playing with these fools. He doesn't even need Mist.


----------



## NorthAlabama

ufo4sale said:


> Has spencer ever won HOH?


spencer has been nominated more times than he's voted, and hasn't won an hoh. to his credit, he's won pov before, and was only a have not once.


----------



## Tracy

I think the show is going to become very boring now.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Tracy said:


> I think the show is going to become very boring now.


hence why production kept trying to get the house guests to keep amanda


----------



## mdougie

boo


----------



## Snappa77

Julie gave Amanda a softball interview. smh. 

Should have got it just as bad as Aaryn. I guess being BFF's with the exec producer has its perks.


----------



## Dnamertz

Elissa sure got screwed by McCrae's stupidity. How Andy didn't get nominated by McCrae is beyond me.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Elissa and McCrae and Amanda were all fooled by Andy's performance.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Spencer won HOH.


----------



## Tracy

Oooh. So logic would say that he puts up McCrae and.........Gina Marie?


----------



## Ment

Mc and Judd probably. Andy won't even get a whiff as replacement nom.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Tracy said:


> Oooh. So logic would say that he puts up McCrae and.........Gina Marie?


it will only matter after pov. if mccrae wins, then one of the exterminators goes home. without pov, mccrae is toast. we're on cruise control between comps at the moment, and it looks to be a long two weeks.


----------



## Dnamertz

Apparently the remaining HGs sat around and bashed Elissa after her eviction last night. I didn't love her, but I still don't see what all the hatred is about. On the finale, I really hope Julie asks one of these HGs why they hate Elissa so much, because in watching the CBS episodes and After Dark I don't see it.


----------



## nmiller855

Spencer said he's probably putting up McCrae & Ginamarie & if one of them comes down Judd will be the replacement. 
I'm glad they are having evictions on both Wednesday & Thursday nights.


----------



## Ment

Dnamertz said:


> Apparently the remaining HGs sat around and bashed Elissa after her eviction last night. I didn't love her, but I still don't see what all the hatred is about. On the finale, I really hope Julie asks one of these HGs why they hate Elissa so much, because in watching the CBS episodes and After Dark I don't see it.


Its basically Elissa doesn't deserve to be there and she isn't one of us and all the bashing have roots in those two points. Unfortunately her words and actions back up that impression.

Nice enough woman but clueless in gameplay and people.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Nice enough woman but clueless in gameplay and people.


this, 100%.


----------



## Ment

For example one of the ways to forge bonds and alliances is to talk about ones family and stories related to them but she was very reluctant to do this...said she didn't want to give other HG ammo. Thus she was left to talk about her husband's business accomplishments and her own jet-setting lifestyle which made her more like the Kardashians than the HGs.


----------



## Waldorf

As HoH, Spencer had to delve out three punishments and one prize.

Prize: Goes to Andy who had the opportunity to win $5k via some briefcase game? and he won $94
Punishment1: Judd had to do boot camp (whistle blew at random times to do push-ups, jumping jacks, sit ups, etc.)
Punishment 2/3: McCrae and GM are tied together for 24 hours. Word is Spender picked them tied to each other so they can't go try to influence nominations without bringing the other around.

Spencer is planning to put up GM/McCrae

I kind of hope - after veto is decided - they have a talk with McCrae like the Brigade did with Britney. Wonder what he'll think when he realizes the Exterminators used McRae's HoH to evict McCrae's only possible ally.


----------



## Dnamertz

Waldorf said:


> Spencer is planning to put up GM/McCrae
> 
> I kind of hope - after veto is decided - they have a talk with McCrae like the Brigade did with Britney. Wonder what he'll think when he realizes the Exterminators used McRae's HoH to evict McCrae's only possible ally.


How did they use him? Weren't those his own nominations?


----------



## Waldorf

Dnamertz said:


> How did they use him? Weren't those his own nominations?


Andy acted so surprised at the vote for Amanda so well, he fooled Elissa into thinking McCrae voted her out.

Since McCrae saw the same display, he assumed Elissa was the one that flipped and nominated her. This was the Exterminators plan, to have Andy act surprised just in case McCrae won HoH. McCrae fell for it as planned and nominated the one person who could be his last ally.


----------



## Ment

Spencer put up Mc and GM and then Mc won the veto comp...lol...Judd probable as replacement nom. Bubeye Exterminators!


----------



## nmiller855

Ian hosted the competition & it sounds like all the players were playing hard & got scrapes but Ginamarie probably needs stitches.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Spencer put up Mc and GM and then Mc won the veto comp...lol...Judd probable as replacement nom. Bubeye Exterminators!


poor judd - he just can't catch a break. h'de better come up with a plan to stay, and fast.

they don't know about the early eviction this week, but they should have figured it out by now - can't wait to see their "light bulb" moment!


----------



## mdougie

Spencer is turning his spoon upside down to eat yogurt. Who does that?


----------



## mdougie

Andy has been obsessed with Elissa saying "whatever" as she left. He just keeps talking about it. Now he and Spencer and McCray are obsessing. They sound like losers while inside the house.


----------



## Dnamertz

mdougie said:


> Andy has been obsessed with Elissa saying "whatever" as she left. He just keeps talking about it. Now he and Spencer and McCray are obsessing. They sound like losers while inside the house.


It's been pathetic the way they were trashing her the first couple nights after she left. Andy actually said her (and Helen) reminded him of the Nerd Herd (when the Nerd Herd thought they were loved by America but then shocked when America voted for Janelle to get receive a phone call). Funny thing is, I have a feeling Elissa and Helen are bother more popular with America than Andy and some of the people he has been alligned with. Andy just might be part of the Nerd Herd.


----------



## GoPackGo

Remind me who the Nerd Herd was. Was that the same season as the Cappy Friendship Alliance idiots?


----------



## Jstkiddn

GoPackGo said:


> Remind me who the Nerd Herd was. Was that the same season as the Cappy Friendship Alliance idiots?


Yes.


----------



## NorthAlabama

judd made another pitch to spencer this morning before the pov ceremony, but it's falling on deaf ears, there's no way spencer will nom andy as replacement when mc uses the veto on himself, so it looks like judd will still go up as the replacement nom.

next will be judd's pitch to vote out gm and keep him instead. she's been limping around the house with her injuries, and i'm wondering if it may be partly an act to make sure she's kept around. i also wonder about judd quitting halfway through the pov comp - if he threw it to look weak or if he really just gave up. if he threw it, that was a bad move on his part this late in the game.

they know the votes are soon and final three is near, but no one seems to be talking about a ffwd with votes both tomorrow and thursday. both shows this week will be good, and when the live feeds go down tomorrow, the suspense will build to wednesday night. this is it, folks!


----------



## Ment

Judd sucks as a player. He had no idea Spence/Andy were close until too late. There was a desperate plan hatched last night to convince Mc to not take himself off the block but of course it didn't work.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Judd sucks as a player. He had no idea Spence/Andy were close until too late.


judd just added to his troubles - or didn't. supposedly during the pov ceremony, mc used the pov on himself, and judd went up, while making a frank comment to mc. judd is now claiming he's worried that he's lost mc's vote for sure, mc's mad at him, and that he'll look bad when it's aired. was this planned for the other hg to witness and to hide an alliance between judd and mc, with the ultimate goal to try and save judd, and send gm out the door?

the rest of the exterminators are consoling judd, but secretly i'm sure they're happy it went down the way it did, so judd will be gone tomorrow, saving gm.

still no talk about a ffwd, or tomorrow's eviction...


----------



## Ment

Was hoping he'd go with his hair-brained idea of getting a penalty nom to there'd be 3 people on the block. Not sure if it even would work that way but it would have made for better show


----------



## NorthAlabama

Ment said:


> Was hoping he'd go with his hair-brained idea of getting a penalty nom to there'd be 3 people on the block. Not sure if it even would work that way but it would have made for better show


with it certain judd was going up as the renom, they'd probably have given him a penalty vote (like jen got on bb8 for eating as a have not), and sealed his fate for eviction tomorrow.

eta: gm and judd just got their luggage, so they know eviction is coming tomorrow! watch the sparks fly...


----------



## nmiller855

I've seen a couple of references to the next eviction being tomorrow but my schedule says Wednesday & Thursday.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nmiller855 said:


> I've seen a couple of references to the next eviction being tomorrow but my schedule says Wednesday & Thursday.


this is a live feed thread, so the references are to what's happening in real time in the house and on the live feeds, not what's scheduled in the program guide. 

the first eviction will most likely take place tuesday and be taped, then aired wednesday night. historically, when this happens, the feeds are down from before the taping until after the episode airs - about a day. the blackout keeps the eviction a surprise until the taped show airs on wednesday night. 

thursday's live show should air as usual.


----------



## Waldorf

McCrae takes himself off the block, Judd is replacement nominee and seems to be the target.


McCrae and GM shake on a final two deal which seeemed sincere on her part and might shake things up a bit next week.


----------



## nyny523

Waldorf said:


> McCrae takes himself off the block, Judd is replacement nominee and seems to be the target.
> 
> McCrae and GM shake on a final two deal which seeemed sincere on her part and might shake things up a bit next week.


She has nothing to lose by doing this - if McCrae keeps winning, she is covered.

If he doesn't, she still has the remaining exterminators.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> She has nothing to lose by doing this - if McCrae keeps winning, she is covered.
> 
> If he doesn't, she still has the remaining exterminators.


i'm not so sure she has the rest of the exterminators over mccrae. in spite of spence and andy's bravado, they are worried she might beat them in physical competitions, even with her "injuries", and are worried she would have more jury votes with her comp wins.

who knows, the next hoh might change everything...


----------



## bryhamm

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm not so sure she has the rest of the exterminators over mccrae. in spite of spence and andy's bravado, they are worried she might beat them in physical competitions, even with her "injuries", and are worried she would have more jury votes with her comp wins.
> 
> who knows, the next hoh might change everything...


She should be able to compete in the next HOH, right?


----------



## NorthAlabama

bryhamm said:


> She should be able to compete in the next HOH, right?


i haven't heard anyone say she wouldn't compete. conversations in the house claim that the cut on her leg was "to the bone", and if i remember correctly, she said there were 9 stitches.


----------



## Jstkiddn

NorthAlabama said:


> i haven't heard anyone say she wouldn't compete. conversations in the house claim that the cut on her leg was "to the bone", and if i remember correctly, she said there were 9 stitches.


Don't forget she also has a broken toe from a previous stair falling incident. If I'm not mistaken the broken toe in on the opposite leg from the stitches leg. She's going to be in sad shape for a physical competition, which might give the others even more incentive to keep her in the house.


----------



## bryhamm

What's the point that the outgoing HOH can compete? Is it now or the next one?


----------



## NorthAlabama

bryhamm said:


> What's the point that the outgoing HOH can compete? Is it now or the next one?


i think spencer was overheard saying he could compete in the next hoh, but i'm not positive. of course it's always announced before the comp.


----------



## Dnamertz

mdougie said:


> Spencer is turning his spoon upside down to eat yogurt. Who does that?


People do, that's who. I don't make a habit of it, but sometimes if eating something with the consistency of yogurt or ice cream than I'll turn the spoon upside down and place it right on my tongue.


----------



## mdougie

Dnamertz said:


> People do, that's who. I don't make a habit of it, but sometimes if eating something with the consistency of yogurt or ice cream than I'll turn the spoon upside down and place it right on my tongue.


OMG that is just so so wrong.


----------



## NorthAlabama

yesterday morning the hg taped activities to be broadcast on bbad last night during the blackout. early yesterday afternnon the feeds went dark for the show taping, and probably won't return until tonight's episode airs on the west coast.

in recent years, fans attended the taping then leaked the results to online forums. this year, however, another "stunt" audience was used, and the usual reliable sources didn't see the taping. there have been leaks, but most of the established bb forums have not commented on what happened, claiming the leaks haven't been considered trustworthy.

i'll say this - if the "undependable" leaks are true, tonight's eviction will not surprise anyone who's following this thread, but the hoh comp will be one not to miss. it may very well help determine this year's winner...


----------



## bryhamm

NorthAlabama said:


> yesterday morning the hg taped activities to be broadcast on bbad last night during the blackout. early yesterday afternnon the feeds went dark for the show taping, and probably won't return until tonight's episode airs on the west coast.
> 
> in recent years, fans attended the taping then leaked the results to online forums. this year, however, another "stunt" audience was used, and the usual reliable sources didn't see the taping. there have been leaks, but most of the established bb forums have not commented on what happened, claiming the leaks haven't been considered trustworthy.
> 
> *i'll say this - if the "undependable" leaks are true, tonight's eviction will not surprise anyone who's following this thread, but the hoh comp will be one not to miss. it may very well help determine this year's winner...*


spill it, imo


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The only rumor I've read has Judd evicted 0-2 and Andy winning HOH on a tie breaker question. I have no idea what the original source is. It's just the one that keeps getting repeated.


----------



## Tracy

Andy? Ugh. I guess if forced to pick who I want to win, it would be McCrea.


----------



## Dnamertz

mdougie said:


> OMG that is just so so wrong.


Right or wrong, just don't try it with soup.


----------



## DancnDude

I wanted to like McCrae at the beginning but now it would just feel like Amanda's bullying worked and got him to the end, so I hope he loses. At this point Andy is probably playing the best game but GM at least got Amanda out which was the biggest move anyone in the house has made.


----------



## Tracy

I agree with your issues with McCrae. He is likable, but really seemed to be along for the ride with Amanda. He did do his best to manage her, though. I also agree that GM is finishing strong. While I like her upbeat personality, she comes off as so stupid and coarse and has said so many reprehensible things that I don't think I can back her. Spencer seems to be the very definition of floater...I see no reason he should win. Andy is pretty crafty but it is all wrapped up in such a weasel-y cry-baby package. I think I just don't like his face. Hence, McCrae.


----------



## Jstkiddn

Tracy said:


> Andy is pretty crafty but it is all wrapped up in such a weasel-y cry-baby package. I think I just don't like his face.


I don't like his weird looking ears!


----------



## Jolt

His mother didnt love him! If my kid had those ears I would have them pinned! lol


----------



## NorthAlabama

not only did andy win hoh, after nominating mccrae and spencer for eviction, he turned right around and won pov, too.

andy gets to decide the final 3, and i suspect mc is a goner, but we'll know tonight.


----------



## nyny523

I am surprised Andy nominated Spencer and not GM.

Any idea why?


----------



## DancnDude

He's also deciding who gets the single vote, so maybe he thought GM voting would be a lock on getting MC out while Spencer's vote could be more easily persuaded?


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> I am surprised Andy nominated Spencer and not GM.
> 
> Any idea why?


gm has been aligning with both spence and andy, so there's no chance of spence being voted off by gm, or vice versa if the veto is used on spence and gm goes up - it really doesn't matter.

maybe they wanted to increase spencer's number of times on the block for the record books?

if andy was smart, he would put up gm and talk spence into getting her out. i see her as a much bigger threat in a final 2 scenario against any other hg.


----------



## NorthAlabama

DancnDude said:


> He's also deciding who gets the single vote, so maybe he thought GM voting would be a lock on getting MC out while Spencer's vote could be more easily persuaded?


the exterminators outed themselves to mc, so mc knows he's going to jury tonight, and took the news amazingly well.

that means either gm or andy is this season's winner, since a majority agree that spencer has no chance in a final two against either one - his only shot is second place.

in other news, bb has been renewed for season 16, and there are rumors ep allison grodner has mutually agreed to part ways with the show, along with endemol chairman/ceo david goldberg stepping down in december. not meaning to suggest that any of these are related...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Feeds back. HOH Part 1 is on. Spencer is out.

It's a roller disco theme. Andy is struggling. GM looks smooth even with her broken toe and stitched up knee.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The floor is now wet and slippery and it has changed from skating to swinging by the trapeze they are holding.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

GM wins.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Fool Me Twice said:


> GM wins.


wow...stitches, broken toe, and wins the endurance comp. andy hurt his knee. andy better rest up for part 2, i don't like his odds if gm and spencer face off in part 3.


----------



## nmiller855

It sounds like Andy won the second HOH.


----------



## Stylin

Tracy said:


> I agree with your issues with McCrae. He is likable, but really seemed to be along for the ride with Amanda. He did do his best to manage her, though. I also agree that GM is finishing strong. While I like her upbeat personality, she comes off as so stupid and coarse and has said so many reprehensible things that I don't think I can back her. Spencer seems to be the very definition of floater...I see no reason he should win. Andy is pretty crafty but it is all wrapped up in such a weasel-y cry-baby package. * I think I just don't like his face*. Hence, McCrae.


Couldn't agree with all you said more. I've basically now lost interest in the show. If having to pick the lesser of 3 evils it'd be Andy - except it hurts my eyes to look at him.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nmiller855 said:


> It sounds like Andy won the second HOH.


yes, and they are all secretly promising one another that they are going to the final 2 together. 



Stylin said:


> If having to pick the lesser of 3 evils it'd be Andy...


i've felt the same way for a while now.


----------



## NorthAlabama

gm couldn't resist piling on the racist comments as the final 3 continued their evicted hg bashing last night. gm made a remark about amanda keeping her "big jewish" nose out of gm's business, and when she looked over to see spencer's eye color, and couldn't, she reamrked it was "just like helen".

if gm gets any money at finale, i'll probably yell at the tv...


----------



## Jolt

Well now it is up to 4 that have job issues when they get out. Apparently instructor Andy has been let go lol.


----------



## nyny523

Jolt said:


> Well now it is up to 4 that have job issues when they get out. Apparently instructor Andy has been let go lol.


Why? What did he do? Do you have linky?


----------



## brianric

Jolt said:


> Well now it is up to 4 that have job issues when they get out. Apparently instructor Andy has been let go lol.


You have Aaryn and GM, who's the fourth? Spencer has a union to protect him.


----------



## rahnbo

Hmm, I haven't seen it from a source I trust yet but here is gist of what's currently available in a Google News search: http://www.inquisitr.com/951974/andy-herren-fired-big-brother-contestant/

I don't really care for Andy but I haven't seen the guy do anything worth getting fired over if that's true. He seems to have gone out of his way not to participate in anything that could cast him in in a bad light...other than appearing on Big Brother. (jk).


----------



## rahnbo

Weird, the way they word it they're not saying he's fired just that "Andy Herren has formerly worked for College of DuPage as a part-time instructor. He does not currently work for the College."

https://www.facebook.com/collegeofdupage


----------



## NorthAlabama

rahnbo said:


> Weird, they way they word it they're not saying he's fired just that "Andy Herren has formerly worked for College of DuPage as a part-time instructor. He does not currently work for the College."


i read an opinion that suspected dupage constructed a cleverly worded response following a barrage of andy complaints by another houseguest's devoted online army. that explination makes sense to me, but no way to know of it's true.


----------



## nmiller855

I heard Andy saying he took this semester off but would be returning to teaching in January. So technically he has worked for them but he isn't at this time. It will be interesting to see if they let him return.
I would love to see but Aaryn & Amanda's reactions to them losing their jobs becsuse of their behavior. Amanda thinking that the live feeds showed that she was a victim was an example of how delusional she can be. When she sees the argument between her & Candice during the competition I wonder if she will really watch & listen to see that she could be seen & heard making her comments when she was trying to act like she wasn't saying anything.


----------



## nyny523

nmiller855 said:


> I heard Andy saying he took this semester off but would be returning to teaching in January. So technically he has worked for them but he isn't at this time. It will be interesting to see if they let him return.
> I would love to see but Aaryn & Amanda's reactions to them losing their jobs becsuse of their behavior. Amanda thinking that the live feeds showed that she was a victim was an example of how delusional she can be. When she sees the argument between her & Candice during the competition I wonder if she will really watch & listen to see that she could be seen & heard making her comments when she was trying to act like she wasn't saying anything.


Did Amanda lose her job???? 

I thought it was only Aryan and Gina Marie. And now Andy...


----------



## mdougie

nyny523 said:


> Did Amanda lose her job????
> 
> I thought it was only Aryan and Gina Marie. And now Andy...


I read she has been let go.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> Did Amanda lose her job????





mdougie said:


> I read she has been let go.


there was a supposed work history posted online, and it showed she hadn't really worked anywhere longer than about 6 months, last in real estate. a separate report claimed she had lost her real estate license.

i never really believed either of these stories, as they weren't widely reported or quoted by reliable sites, only posted as rumors. i suspect they were more antics by online fans of another houseguest.


----------



## Tracy

It seems so lame that fans of one house guest would try to trash the real lives of other house guests just because they are in another alliance or whatever. Ridiculous!

I wonder if the racist statements and firings will be addressed in the finale in a way that confronts certain house guests. And if GinaMarie wins, will she be hailed as some wonderful person despite all the things she has said? It would be very cruel to show them a montage of things they said and then tell them that they have been fired, but is that cruelty warranted? It would be great tv.


----------



## nyny523

Tracy said:


> It seems so lame that fans of one house guest would try to trash the real lives of other house guests just because they are in another alliance or whatever. Ridiculous!
> 
> I wonder if the racist statements and firings will be addressed in the finale in a way that confronts certain house guests. And if GinaMarie wins, will she be hailed as some wonderful person despite all the things she has said? It would be very cruel to show them a montage of things they said and then tell them that they have been fired, but is that cruelty warranted? It would be great tv.


As for your first point, I totally agree. People are stupid.

However, regarding the racist statements, I don't think presenting someone with their own words and actions is cruel. They did and said the things they did and said. People need to live with the consequences of their actions. Some of the things were truly disgusting. I have ZERO sympathy for any of them.

They will either learn from this experience, grow and change - or they won't. My money is on they won't. I hope I am wrong. But in either case, you get what you deserve.


----------



## mdougie

NorthAlabama said:


> there was a supposed work history posted online, and it showed she hadn't really worked anywhere longer than about 6 months, last in real estate. a separate report claimed she had lost her real estate license.
> 
> i never really believed either of these stories, as they weren't widely reported or quoted by reliable sites, only posted as rumors. i suspect they were more antics by online fans of another houseguest.


Ellissa super fans are a unique bunch aren't we. Also, I don't think the outrage about the racist statements is manufactured. I think it is real


----------



## NorthAlabama

nyny523 said:


> ...regarding the racist statements, I don't think presenting someone with their own words and actions is cruel. They did and said the things they did and said. People need to live with the consequences of their actions. Some of the things were truly disgusting. I have ZERO sympathy for any of them.


they all signed waivers with the understanding they were to be recorded 24/7, and that anything could be broadcast. why not broadcast it in front of them and watch their reactions?


----------



## 702

NorthAlabama said:


> there was a supposed work history posted online, and it showed she hadn't really worked anywhere longer than about 6 months, last in real estate. a separate report claimed she had lost her real estate license.
> 
> i never really believed either of these stories, as they weren't widely reported or quoted by reliable sites, only posted as rumors. i suspect they were more antics by online fans of another houseguest.


It's easy to look it up. Took me 2 minutes.

She has a current, yet inactive licence.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mdougie said:


> ...I don't think the outrage about the racist statements is manufactured. I think it is real


i think a large part is legit, but when gm started being nice to elissa, after elissa's eviction, the support shifted to gm, and suddenly all the racist comments seemed to be forgotten and a lot of the outrage disappeared. too coincidental for me.


----------



## Stylin

nyny523 said:


> ... However, regarding the racist statements, I don't think presenting someone with their own words and actions is cruel. They did and said the things they did and said. People need to live with the consequences of their actions. Some of the things were truly disgusting. I have ZERO sympathy for any of them...


Totally agree and I, for one, hope they get their just desserts BUT there is a part of me (mostly concerning Aaryn) that worries if the harsh reaction may be too much for them to bear. These people are self absorbed and insecure the reality of America/BB fans disliking them to this extent could cause reactions like severe depression, suicide etc. People take their lives for lesser issues. So, I really hope they have maturity to take this as a learning experience and improve themselves.


----------



## Stylin

NorthAlabama said:


> i think a large part is legit, but when gm started being nice to elissa, after elissa's eviction, the support shifted to gm, and suddenly all the racist comments seemed to be forgotten and a lot of the outrage disappeared. too coincidental for me.


But don't forget GM was actually nice, sweet and low key during that period - dare I say somewhat likeable? For those of us who can't stand her, we saw her show glimpses of contrition. I think it was even during that time she said she was going to apologize to Candice (for evicting her?). She sounded like she had promise but in a matter of days as soon as Elissa was evicted she went back to her coarse, ignorant self. She has no real backbone (except when it comes to crying about Nick) and will bash whoever others are bashing just to fit in.


----------



## verdugan

Stylin said:


> She has no real backbone (except when it comes to crying about Nick) and will bash whoever others are bashing just to fit in.


This. I think GM's racists comments were made out of ignorance and trying to fit in with the in crowd.

Aryn's comments were made out if ignorance and malice.

This doesn't excuse GM by any means, but it gives me hope that she can learn and not make them again.


----------



## nmiller855

I hope that Aaryn's time in the jury house has given her time to reflect on her actions. I think Julie confronting her with her words surprised her because she saw the audience reaction. I don't think Amanda had enough time in the jury house without Mcrae for it to do her any good. I think as soon as he walked through the door, they hopped in bed & resumed their isolating lifestyle unless Mcrae saw how that ruined his game.
I wish they would have Aaryn, Amanda & Ginamarie all stand as a group & read the statements from their employers to show what their mouths & actions have cost them in the real world. I think Amanda will still blame it on editing.
I'm wondering if Elissa will try to press any kind of slander charges due to what the other houseguests have said. The final 3 have been brutal in the things they have been saying.


----------



## NorthAlabama

nmiller855 said:


> I'm wondering if Elissa will try to press any kind of slander charges due to what the other houseguests have said.


good luck winning any libel suit, the burden of proof is very high, and these were conversations of opinion. right or wrong, the first amendment probably has the final 3 covered.


----------

